# Calumet



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

in segno di pace.


leggo qua e là toni piu' sereni....lo passo a voi in segno di pace..facciamoci sta boccata..dai....che so' tutte stupidate alla fine...


----------



## tatitati (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> in segno di pace.
> 
> 
> leggo qua e là toni piu' sereni....lo passo a voi in segno di pace..facciamoci sta boccata..dai....che so' tutte stupidate alla fine...


 
certo gli insulti sono tutte stronzate


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> in segno di pace.
> 
> 
> leggo qua e là toni piu' sereni....lo passo a voi in segno di pace..facciamoci sta boccata..dai....che so' tutte stupidate alla fine...


Ci hai messo robbbbbbba bbbbbuona dentro?????


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci hai messo robbbbbbba bbbbbuona dentro?????


molto bbbooona......prova...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

*tatina, ciao.*



tatina ha detto:


> certo gli insulti sono tutte stronzate


si...

uè , a proposito...per il malocchio quanto chiedi..avrei da sistemare la mia ex direttrice....un paio di conti...sai.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






dammi du dritte...che ti serve?

se funziona tatina diventi *ricca* in un mese. te lo garantisco.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

*raga*

caccio...questo calumet ispira...


----------



## tatitati (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si...
> 
> uè , a proposito...per il malocchio quanto chiedi..avrei da sistemare la mia ex direttrice....un paio di conti...sai..
> 
> ...


 
non esiste il malocchio.
l'amore universale sì. è con quello che si opera al meglio. e non ci sono colpi di ritorno.
ho la ricetta. vieni in pvt.
domanda precisa.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> in segno di pace.
> 
> 
> leggo qua e là toni piu' sereni....lo passo a voi in segno di pace..facciamoci sta boccata..dai....che so' tutte stupidate alla fine...


 
bella idea miciattola!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

tatina..okkei...ora devo scappare ma verro' in pvt. grazie.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bella idea miciattola!


sai che dico..dere...vado a spendere un po'....dopo la fumata ci vuole. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..vieni con me...andiamo.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sai che dico..dere...vado a spendere un po'....dopo la fumata ci vuole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Micia non c'ho più una lira.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













sovvenzioni?


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

eccallà!!! sempre a spendere ste donne  

	
	
		
		
	


	




invece io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    cerco sempre di far soldi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




la mattina l'ho impegnata a vendere l'auto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'ho venduta subito alla prima risposta all'annuncio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi sa che l'ho prezzata poco accidenti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




passatemi na boccata va


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> eccallà!!! sempre a spendere ste donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ammazza e ora come ti sposti?In carrozza?


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> in segno di pace.
> 
> 
> * leggo qua e là toni piu' sereni*....lo passo a voi in segno di pace..facciamoci sta boccata..dai....che so' tutte stupidate alla fine...


Ah si?

L'ho sempre detto (amichevolmente) che sei una maccarone Micia.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ah si?
> 
> L'ho sempre detto (amichevolmente) che sei una maccarone Micia.


 
Una che?


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Una che?


... un modo gentile per dire: Cazzona ... lei mi capisce cosa voglio dire


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ammazza e ora come ti sposti?In carrozza?


sta arrivando la nuova 

	
	
		
		
	


	




nelle more...visto che quel lampone di Ambrogio è scomparso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




uso la moto


----------



## Old Alex70 (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> in segno di pace.
> 
> 
> leggo qua e là toni piu' sereni....lo passo a voi in segno di pace..facciamoci sta boccata..dai....che so' tutte stupidate alla fine...


io non faccio pace proprio con nessuno. vorrei solo poter ignorare gente maleducata che non ignora e si fa gli affari degli altri per prima e poi pretende che la si rispetti quando provocano e rendono questo posto un'immondizia.
Se penso che qualcuno è maleducato, cattivo e maligno non cambio idea, soprattutto se non istigato ad esserlo.


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sta arrivando la nuova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che peccato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ancora cosi giovane


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Ho visto troppi film western per non sapere che troppi trattati di pace confermati con il calumet ...sono diventati poi carta straccia


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> eccallà!!! sempre a spendere ste donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mailea, è un classico avere la sensazione di avere gestito male la vendita..non te preoccupà...affonda con sta boccata d'aria fresca....tiè...


----------



## Old Alex70 (23 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto troppi film western per non sapere che troppi trattati di pace confermati con il calumet ...sono diventati poi carta straccia


augh!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ah si?
> 
> L'ho sempre detto (amichevolmente) che sei una maccarone Micia.


 

Mari.. sto a fuma'...la vuoi fini si o no? ))


io non dico quello che penso razionalmente - in alcuni casi come in questo - ma quello che ho voglia di pensare...e in questo momento voglio essere *positiva*, perchè ve ne è bisogno....te capi' animalaaa?


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari.. sto a fuma'...la vuoi fini si o no? ))
> 
> 
> io non dico quello che penso razionalmente - in alcuni casi come in questo - ma quello che ho voglia di pensare...e in questo momento voglio essere *positiva*, perchè ve ne è bisogno....te capi' animalaaa?



[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Alcuni parlano un istante prima di pensare.[/FONT]_
(Jean de La Bruyère)

_... pensaci bene ... a me pare na strunzata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  punto e daccapo.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

vi ho letto tutti...che facciamo allora, ci continuiamo a strappare i capelli?


raga, TOLLERARE, o IGNORARE, considerando che* tutti*, ( tranne angel e pochi altri ) se ne sono sentite addosso di tutti i colori...non è indice di maccheronismo ( per quanto io lo sia per certi versi )...è andare_ oltre_.


nella realtà che facciamo? ogni volta che vediamo quel pirla di turno gli graffiamo la portiera? o la sculacciamo? magari si potesse..io stessa avrei preso una carrozza ( quella di maile' ) per andare a spaccare il muso a piu' di uno/a.

e nella realtà sono meno tiepida di quanto possa apparire. lo so...è uno dei miei limiti o una forza...questo non lo so...sono feroce, sbatto al muro senza possibilità di appello quando mi incazzo.ma qui mi sono rotta i coccomeri...nulla temo che cambierà...avete ragione, ma se noi per primi , NOI, facciamo un passo avanti ci guadagneremo noi, non loro. la conoscete la forza del silenzio...inutile quindi che la ricordi io a voi.

siete d'accordo quindi che il fumo è buono?


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto troppi film western per non sapere che troppi trattati di pace confermati con il calumet ...sono diventati poi carta straccia


 

































   vero, verissimo...

Baci a tutti! Un saluto veloce che vado di fretta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi ho letto tutti...che facciamo allora, ci continuiamo a strappare i capelli?
> 
> 
> raga, TOLLERARE, o IGNORARE, considerando che* tutti*, ( tranne angel e pochi altri ) se ne sono sentite addosso di tutti i colori...non è indice di maccheronismo ( per quanto io lo sia per certi versi )...è andare_ oltre_.
> ...


Ma certo che vado oltre!!! 
Ci mancherebbe che 3+1 attaccabrighe possano condizionare la mia voglia di comunicare con le persone con cui mi sento bene!!!
Ma non credo alla pace ...verrebbe interpretata come una resa e un'autorizzazione a continuare a autoproclamarsi i difensori della libertà d'espressione (postribolare).
Credo che continuarò a non considerare chi non ritengo meritevole di considerazione.
Io non fumo


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Alcuni parlano un istante prima di pensare.[/FONT]
> _(Jean de La Bruyère)_
> 
> ... pensaci bene ... a me pare na strunzata
> ...


 

Mari..tu sei spesso rigida...negativa...non lasci spazio...sembra che parli solo la tua rabbia al posto di te stessa.

si lo so'...è anche  una questione di temperamento , sei fatta cosi *e i motivi ci saranno..*.ma quante cazzate a causa di questa rigidità hai fatto? almeno quanto le mie per il motivo quasi opposto. quindi vedi che è tutto relativo?

immagina solo se io fossi stata come te...quel giorno...e non sto rinfacciando, anzi, e solo un modesto invito a riflettere.sarebbe scoppiato un inferno. è vero, il paragone è assolutamente improrprio... ma puo' costituire  una occasione per riflettere...

se non ci si ammorbidisce in certi momenti, con alcuni, non dico con tutti..non se ne esce...è solo una questione di opportunità, di sopravvivenza...non di ipocrisia, affatto! tu rimani tu, e gli altri pure. chi vuole riflettere ne guadagna, e chi no si arrangia...affari loro. non nostri.

o no?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma certo che vado oltre!!!
> Ci mancherebbe che 3+1 attaccabrighe possano condizionare la mia voglia di comunicare con le persone con cui mi sento bene!!!
> Ma non credo alla pace ...verrebbe interpretata come una resa e un'autorizzazione a continuare a autoproclamarsi i difensori della libertà d'espressione (postribolare).
> Credo che continuarò a non considerare chi non ritengo meritevole di considerazione.
> Io non fumo


 

ecco persa....il punto è che di quello che possono pensare loro..io me ne stracatafrego!

e lo so che non te importa nemmeno a te.

fai male a non fumare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco persa....il punto è che di quello che possono pensare loro..io me ne stracatafrego!
> 
> e lo so che non te importa nemmeno a te.
> 
> fai male a non fumare


Certo che me ne strafrego...manco so cosa scrivono...sono arrivata alla consapevolezza che non ne posso ricavare nulla, neanche 2 risate e ...salto.
Ma non vorrei che sentendosi vittoriosi (dato che l'hanno messo su questo piano...ma perché...ma come ...ma dove...?) imperversassero e dovessi saltare sempre più pagine ....ho una certa età e ...mi viene il fiatone


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi ho letto tutti...che facciamo allora, ci continuiamo a strappare i capelli?
> 
> 
> raga, TOLLERARE, o IGNORARE, considerando che* tutti*, ( tranne angel e pochi altri ) se ne sono sentite addosso di tutti i colori...non è indice di maccheronismo ( per quanto io lo sia per certi versi )...è andare_ oltre_.
> ...


Purtroppo devo ammettere che la colpa e' nostra ... abbiamo dato troppa importanza a gente che non la merita ... e' giunto il momento di Ignorarli, fare un grande Delete, un grosso SKIP e via al prossimo intervento ... e Senza Rispondere Per NESSUNA RAGIONE ALLE LORO PROVOCAZIONI.


E' la SOLA arma che abbiamo ... oramai si e' capito che qui e terra di nessuno, e chiunque si puo' permettere di offendere, senza che nessuno lo/la possa riprendere e chiedergli di essere rispettoso ed educato ... non abbiamo altra scelta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	















AVVISO!​
Pero' sia chiaro ... se non rispondo alla stronzetta o allo stronzo di turno non e' per paura ... e' solo che non vi CAGO piu', chi vuol capire capisca ... vi e' CHIARO?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Cosi ho deciso.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo ammettere che la colpa e' nostra ... abbiamo dato troppa importanza a gente che non la merita ... e' giunto il momento di Ignorarli, fare un grande Delete, un grosso SKIP e via al prossimo intervento ... e Senza Rispondere Per NESSUNA RAGIONE ALLE LORO PROVOCAZIONI.
> 
> 
> E' la SOLA arma che abbiamo ... oramai si e' capito che qui e terra di nessuno, e chiunque si puo' permettere di offendere, senza che nessuno lo/la possa riprendere e chiedergli di essere rispettoso ed educato ... non abbiamo altra scelta.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


----------



## Old lele51 (23 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma certo che vado oltre!!!
> Ci mancherebbe che 3+1 attaccabrighe possano condizionare la mia voglia di comunicare con le persone con cui mi sento bene!!!
> Ma non credo alla pace ...verrebbe interpretata come una resa e un'autorizzazione a continuare a autoproclamarsi i difensori della libertà d'espressione (postribolare).
> * Credo che continuarò a non considerare chi non ritengo meritevole di considerazione.
> ...


*










































*


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi ho letto tutti...che facciamo allora, ci continuiamo a strappare i capelli?
> 
> 
> raga, TOLLERARE, o IGNORARE, considerando che* tutti*, ( tranne angel e pochi altri ) se ne sono sentite addosso di tutti i colori...non è indice di maccheronismo ( per quanto io lo sia per certi versi )...è andare_ oltre_.
> ...


 
*OTTIMO!*


affondo Micia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




....che poi... io fumo tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   so' strafottente


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> eccallà!!! sempre a spendere ste donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...hai usato un sito internet o su giornali dedicati?


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...hai usato un sito internet o su giornali dedicati?


internet


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> internet



anch'io qualche mese fà l'ho venduta velocemente in internet, 

...se non hai ancora concluso, ma solo parlato...richiama, inventati una scusa e aumenta il prezzo, se la comprano lo stesso...


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> anch'io qualche mese fà l'ho venduta velocemente in internet,
> 
> ...se non hai ancora concluso, ma solo parlato...richiama, inventati una scusa e aumenta il prezzo, *se la comprano lo stesso*...


Nel senso che in internet comprano a qualunque prezzo?
Perchè nel pomeriggio mi sono informata con un amico rivenditore e mi ha detto che il prezzo che ho fatto è la giusta valutazione (che poi l'avevo presa da quattroruote) e posso dargliela.


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Nel senso che in internet comprano a qualunque prezzo?
> Perchè nel pomeriggio mi sono informata con un amico rivenditore e mi ha detto che il prezzo che ho fatto è la giusta valutazione (che poi l'avevo presa da quattroruote) e posso dargliela.



a me è successo che la tipa mi chiese lo sconto, e glielo concessi, poi dopo, in secondo momento le dissi che avevo cambiato idea e volevo tutta la cifra...ed accettò lo stesso,
da premettere che non aveva ancora mai visto l'auto...


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> a me è successo che la tipa mi chiese lo sconto, e glielo concessi, poi dopo, in secondo momento le dissi che avevo cambiato idea e volevo tutta la cifra...ed accettò lo stesso,
> da premettere che non aveva ancora mai visto l'auto...


Capisco, il tipo oggi è venuto da un'altra città per vedere l'auto e mi ha chiesto lo sconto, ma io ho detto no, forte anche del fatto che mi avevano chiamata subito in molti, tanto che ho dovuto cancellare quella stessa giornata l'annuncio. Lui ha accettato lo stesso e mi voleva dare subito un acconto che ho rifiutato dicendogli che mi darà l'intera somma sabato prossimo qundo faremo il passaggio...
Insomma parola data, mi conforta che l'amico concessionario ha detto che il prezzo è giusto.
Comunque la prossima volta, per sicurezza, metterò un prezzo più alto del valore stimato da quattroruote...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2008)

ne', scccusate... siccome io non fumo, si potrebbe avere nu' baba' o na' sfogliatella???

o un cannolo siculo.... maronn.... 

(per un cannolo me farei spela' ad uno ad uno....)


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ne', scccusate... siccome io non fumo, si potrebbe avere nu' baba' o na' sfogliatella???
> 
> o un cannolo siculo.... maronn....
> 
> (per un cannolo me farei spela' ad uno ad uno....)


la prossima volta...
oggi è la giornata del calumet...
fuma che ti fa bene


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> la prossima volta...
> oggi è la giornata del calumet...
> fuma che ti fa bene


risposta telepatica:


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> risposta telepatica:


quando si dice telepatia...
......................../¯/
....................../../
.............../¯/¯/../¯¯\
..............|..'...'..'..|¯\¯|
..............|............¯../
...............\..........._/..........................._
................|.........|.................................\
................|.........|..................................|
................|.........|...../|............./............|
................|.........|.../..|.........../............./
............../|..........|./....|........./............/
............/..|..........|......|......./............/
...........|...|..........|¯\¯\¯\¯\/............/
............\..\...........\_|_|_|_|........../
..............\_\............................../
...................\........................./


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> quando si dice telepatia...
> ......................../¯/
> ....................../../
> .............../¯/¯/../¯¯\
> ...



ao', io l'Albertone l'ho puntato sul fumo... tu invece me pare de no!

Poi c'e' l'aggravante der dito.... 

ao' con chi ce l'hai?.. che t'e' success'???  stai inkazzata??


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao', io l'Albertone l'ho puntato sul fumo... tu invece me pare de no!
> 
> Poi c'e' l'aggravante der dito....
> 
> ao' con chi ce l'hai?.. che t'e' success'???


non era telepatia?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non era telepatia?


ah gia'!























Ps: chissa' perche' ho la sensazione che me vole cojona'!!! Mah!


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah gia'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giammai
giuro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sull'onore degli ausiliari del traffico!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> giammai
> giuro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sull'onore degli ausiliari del traffico!


ma poverini... problemi di oboli????

Me sa che sara' fresca fresca la ferita...


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AVVISO!​
> 
> Pero' sia chiaro ... se non rispondo alla stronzetta o allo stronzo di turno non e' per paura ... e' solo che non vi CAGO piu', chi vuol capire capisca ... vi e' CHIARO?
> 
> ...


 

quoto quoto quoto... ahhhhhhhhhhhhh sì come quoto. Stasera soprattutto!!!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*CONCORRO ALLA DISTENSIONE*

.... e adesso non cominciate subito a pensare orizzontale....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... e adesso non cominciate subito a pensare orizzontale....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La scimmia spettinata è splendida...Feddy...sai che sarebbe un bellissimo avatar per te??


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

*BRUYA*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> quoto quoto quoto... ahhhhhhhhhhhhh sì come quoto. Stasera soprattutto!!!!





Bruja ha detto:


> .... e adesso non cominciate subito a pensare orizzontale....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...te la sei immaginata una posizione orizzontale?
...strano, io no.


























...quant'è strana la mente umana


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... e adesso non cominciate subito a pensare orizzontale....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...te la sei immaginata una posizione orizzontale?
> ...strano, io no.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh uomo di pensieri infidi e di malaffare.... tu ad esempio come nuoti?  In verticale?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oh uomo di pensieri infidi e di malaffare.... tu ad esempio come nuoti?  In verticale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja lui ci cammina sull'acqua  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   lo stesso sui carboni accesi


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*E allora ditelo...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja lui ci cammina sull'acqua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Abbiamo un santone e nessuno mi ha avvertito!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Bru.....*



Bruja ha detto:


> Oh uomo di pensieri infidi e di malaffare.... tu ad esempio come nuoti?  In verticale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se se

ciao ciao

...com'è quel passo? 
-ti conosco farfallina, o qualcosa del genere...

dilla come sta ...capricorno, hai avuto la mia stessa impressione leggendo la sequenza delle parole di Mk


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Abbiamo un santone e nessuno mi ha avvertito!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


santo ... tutto santo


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja lui ci cammina sull'acqua
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eccoti...


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> eccoti...


SI.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja lui ci cammina sull'acqua
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh Giucas Casella in incognito  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Sera a tutti/e,  di ritorno da una cena deliziosa innaffiata con buoni vini...vedo le cose da un'angolazione migliore


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ahhhh Giucas Casella in incognito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vuoi farci morire d'invidia....


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ahhhh Giucas Casella in incognito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esatto proprio Giucas (bleahhh) 

anch'io stasera ho migliorato l'angolazione con delle Heineken accompagnate da pizza e crocchè  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















(però intanto ho già benuto un bel litrozzo d'acqua leggermente frizzante)


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> vuoi farci morire d'invidia....



Nooo, solo farvi partecipi della mia soddisfazione.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> esatto proprio Giucas (bleahhh)
> 
> anch'io stasera ho migliorato l'angolazione con delle Heineken accompagnate da pizza e crocchè
> 
> ...



Io pure.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Nooo, solo farvi partecipi della mia soddisfazione.


 
rendici partecipi del vino!!!Dai offri amico!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> *esatto proprio Giucas (bleahhh) *
> 
> anch'io stasera ho migliorato l'angolazione con delle Heineken accompagnate da pizza e crocchè
> 
> ...



[SIZE=-1]Mago Silvan va ... OK? Lui le faceva/tagliava a pezzi le donne  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  [/SIZE]


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Senti un po'...*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Io pure.


 
Quanti gradi aveva quell'angolazione migliore?????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> [SIZE=-1]Mago Silvan va ... OK? Lui le faceva/tagliava a pezzi le *donne*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





uuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh....ma ti sei fissata con questo fatto?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































ODIO LE DONNE!!!!!

va bene?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























(non è vero...viva le donne!)


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> rendici partecipi del vino!!!Dai offri amico!!!



A tua disposizione, ho giusto una bottiglia di Brunello....che è li che mi dice aprimi, aprimi, aprimi.........


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A tua disposizione, ho giusto una bottiglia di Brunello....che è li che mi dice aprimi, aprimi, aprimi.........


e daiiii e apriamola!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quanti gradi aveva quell'angolazione migliore??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mistero.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....direi intorno ai 13, chianti riserva Gallo Nero...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> La scimmia spettinata è splendida...Feddy...sai che sarebbe un bellissimo avatar per te??


Mi identifico di più nello scoiattolo!!!


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mistero....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see...mistero,

mai stato più sincero

un gallo nero


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mistero....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VAI SUL SICURO EH FABRIZIO?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   buono, molto buono!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi identifico di più nello scoiattolo!!!


 
Bello lì..in panciolle!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> see...mistero,
> 
> mai stato più sincero
> 
> un gallo nero



Hai proprio ragione....sinceramente andava giù che era un piacere.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ahhhh Giucas Casella in incognito
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dererumnatura ha detto:


> vuoi farci morire d'invidia....


Allora ti descrivo la mia seratina:

Ristorante solo per due...

Antipasto: Petto d'oca affumicato con verdure

Primo: Risotto alle erbette con carpaccio di manzo tirato in olio extra vergine di oliva (io) Tortelloni di zucca alle noci e pinoli (lei)

Secondo: Tagliata di manzo cotto al sale e limone (lei) ai funghi porcini io

Contorno di verdure grigliate con tomino e scamorza affumicata fusa

Dolce al mascarpone con cioccolato fondente fuso

Vino: Pinot nero del 2003 (della zona di caldaro) 13°...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> VAI SUL SICURO EH FABRIZIO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre Marì....e ringraziando dio l'Italia da nord a sud ha vini favolosi


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora ti descrivo la mia seratina:
> 
> Ristorante solo per due...
> 
> ...



azz...bell Fedì...(un'altro brillo!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





anch'io avrei scelto il tuo menù (mi dispiace per Lei)


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora ti descrivo la mia seratina:
> 
> Ristorante solo per due...
> 
> ...





Che dire.....favoloso


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

ma nessuno che ha notato la mia rima??

eccheccazz 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















....vado a prendere la seconda bottiglia d'acqua


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> *ma nessuno che ha notato la mia rima??*
> 
> eccheccazz
> 
> ...


E' che non volevamo infierire...sul gallo!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora ti descrivo la mia seratina:
> 
> Ristorante solo per due...
> 
> ...


 
AAPPPPEEEERO'

Vi siete trattati bene ehhh!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma nessuno che ha notato la mia rima??
> 
> eccheccazz
> 
> ...


niente acqua ... l'acqua infracita e bastimenti a mare ... se andassere tutte a vino  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   non ci sarebbe naufragi  

	
	
		
		
	


	













NERO D'AVOLA, dai retta a me


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' che non volevamo infierire...sul gallo!!!



Hei tu lascia in pace il gallo


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Feddyyyyyyyyyyyy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ristorante solo per due...


 
Due CHI !!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> niente acqua ... l'acqua infracita e bastimenti a mare ... se andassere tutte a vino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio che oggi è parecchio inflazionato...ed è facile prendere fregature da iper se non si conoscono le cantine di produzione!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma concordo ....quello buono è davvero buono!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se posso suggerirtene una ...Baroni di San Lorenzo!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Hei tu lascia in pace il gallo


Naaaa...non QUEL gallo...ma il galletto iago con la sua rima!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















E se mi capitasse a tiro...manco QUEL gallo lascerei stare!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Due CHI !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Già vorrei saperlo anch'io


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Occhio che oggi è parecchio inflazionato...ed è facile prendere fregature da iper se non si conoscono le cantine di produzione!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che ne dici di questo

http://www.feudomontoni.it/


lo so che bisogna fare attenzione


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che ne dici di questo
> 
> http://www.feudomontoni.it/
> 
> ...



...e quando ti sbagli sul Nero D'Avola???


allora vi è molto piaciuta la mia rima??






















solo stasera scomodiamo il gallo nero và


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che ne dici di questo
> 
> http://www.feudomontoni.it/
> 
> ...


Palamares di tutto rispetto...personalmente non  lo conosco...ma vedrò di rimediare!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e quando ti sbagli sul Nero D'Avola???
> 
> 
> * allora vi è molto piaciuta la mia rima??*
> ...


E lo dici a me di come amo il mare ... senza mare non posso vivere, ti basta?


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Palamares di tutto rispetto...personalmente non  lo conosco...ma vedrò di rimediare!!!


Vien giu' da favola


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e quando ti sbagli sul Nero D'Avola???
> 
> 
> allora vi è molto piaciuta la mia rima??
> ...


Ti sbagli quando si prendono Neri d'avola "pompati" ....dovrebbero aver sempre almeno due anni...quelli "giovani" denotano spesso la maturazione "forzata" così come sapori "artificiosi" indotti (classici pezzi di sandalo o altri legni per dar il gusto al vino di quello realmente invecchiato in barrique...)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche senza esser intenditori o sommelier la riprova l'hai dall'acidità che lasciano...e soprattutto dal mal di testa del giorno dopo!!


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E lo dici a me di come amo il mare ... senza mare non posso vivere, ti basta?





























  ma quanto hai bevuto??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















la mia rima alla mr perfect al post 67 (o 76)


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti sbagli quando si prendono Neri d'avola "pompati" ....dovrebbero aver sempre almeno due anni...quelli "giovani" denotano spesso la maturazione "forzata" così come sapori "artificiosi" indotti (classici pezzi di sandalo o altri legni per dar il gusto al vino di quello realmente invecchiato in barrique...)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e bocca asciutta


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> *ma quanto hai bevuto??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quanto basta  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma di quale post? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 dove  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma che ci sono i post qua dentro


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

volevo dire: che quello che lo mette a quel servizio a Marì, col Nero d'Avola...adda ancor nascer


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> quanto basta
> 
> 
> 
> ...





umaronnnnnnnnnnn

L'INTERVENTO 76


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> see...mistero,
> 
> mai stato più sincero
> 
> un gallo nero





Iago ha detto:


> umaronnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> L'INTERVENTO 76


Ma perchè vuoi complicarle la vita??? Basta riportarglielo no!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> umaronnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> L'INTERVENTO 76





























ma a'ddo sta?















IO non lo vedo  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma perchè vuoi complicarle la vita??? Basta riportarglielo no!!


































pecchè sta mbriaca, e adda suffrì


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma a'ddo sta?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
azzzzzzzzzzzzz...qui sopraaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma perchè vuoi complicarle la vita??? Basta riportarglielo no!!



Fedi' sto piangendo, devi credermi ... ma di che parla Iago


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> azzzzzzzzzzzzz...qui sopraaaaaaaaaaa!!!



Sopra a che?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fedi' sto piangendo, devi credermi ... ma di che parla Iago


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!












































Leggi il mio terz'ultimo intervento mari'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fedi' sto piangendo, devi credermi ... ma di che parla Iago



dormi tranquilla e asciutto
lines notte assorbe tutto


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> see...mistero,
> 
> mai stato più sincero
> 
> un gallo nero


questo?


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> questo?



aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


ho partorito con dolore...e adesso me ne posso andare  acuccia


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> questo?


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> dormi tranquilla e asciutto
> lines notte assorbe tutto


Dormireeeeeeeeeee? ... pensa tu a dormire ... qui ci stiamo attrezzando per il cappuccino ed il cornetto d'alba sicula  

	
	
		
		
	


	






I reni mi funzionano bene ... niente piscia sotto


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> ho partorito con dolore...e adesso me ne posso andare  acuccia


embe', che fa il gallo nero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Il chianti gallo nero e' bono, morbido  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Fabrizio te ne rimasto dell'altro?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dormireeeeeeeeeee? ... pensa tu a dormire ... *qui ci stiamo attrezzando per il cappuccino ed il cornetto d'alba sicula*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbuò...io passo allora verso le dieci!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










NOTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbuò...io passo allora verso le dieci!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Fedi' ... riposati  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   almeno fino a lunedi


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dormireeeeeeeeeee? ... pensa tu a dormire ... qui ci stiamo attrezzando per il cappuccino ed il cornetto d'alba sicula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che c'entraaa??

era una pubblicità di quando ero piccolo, e c'erano i pannolini Lines ...per bambini!!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2008)

*pimpi e pimpe*

la casa di tradimento.it. ringrazia Mari e Jarret per aver messo questa splendida colonna sonora intorno a queste simpatiche chiacchere notturne, innaffiate da questo vino che deve essere una favola e il fumo gentilmente offerto dagli ospiti.



http://www.feudomontoni.it/







e chi non beve con noi....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la casa di tradimento.it. ringrazia Mari e Jarret per aver messo questa splendida colonna sonora intorno a queste simpatiche chiacchere notturne, innaffiate da questo vino che deve essere una favola e il fumo gentilmente offerto dagli ospiti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heilà buongiorno Micio....vacci piano con  Bacco  e tabacco  nè


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2008)

*fabri, buongiorno!*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Heilà buongiorno Micio....vacci piano con Bacco e tabacco nè


 
naaaaaaaaaaaa  bisogna andarci forte!

non c'è tempo che si possa perdere


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2008)

buona giornata a tutti..io devo lasciarvi. vado da papi...compie gli anni.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buona giornata a tutti..io devo lasciarvi. vado da papi...compie gli anni.


ciao Micia!
Buon compleanno al papi!E buona giornata  a te!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la casa di tradimento.it. ringrazia Mari e *Jarret* per aver messo questa splendida colonna sonora intorno a queste simpatiche chiacchere notturne, innaffiate da questo vino che deve essere una favola e il fumo gentilmente offerto dagli ospiti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noto con vero piacere che hai catturato il sottofonto musicale di Keith, BRAVISSIMO come sempre ... e guarda come si divere insieme a Gary Peacock in questo brano, sembrano dei ragazzi:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sx5gjOdh3Po

sprigionano una allegria dentro ... questi artisti non dovrebbero mai invecchiare, cazzarola!


Tanti, tantissimi auguri al tuo papa'!


Buongiorno a tutti OPS (vabbe' facciamo tutti va)


----------



## MariLea (24 Febbraio 2008)

Buongiorno bella gente!
Stamattina la casa offre cappuccini, brioches e caffè nero...
ne abbiamo bisogno tutti... mi sa che questa notte abbiamo bevuto e fumato troppo...
CENTO DI QUESTI GIORNI AL PAPI DI MICIOLIDIA!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno bella gente!
> Stamattina la casa offre cappuccini, brioches e caffè nero...
> ne abbiamo bisogno tutti... mi sa che questa notte abbiamo bevuto e fumato troppo...
> CENTO DI QUESTI GIORNI AL PAPI DI MICIOLIDIA!


 
caffè nero doppio per me
e brioche alla marmellata!
graziiiiiie


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno bella gente!
> Stamattina la casa offre cappuccini, brioches e caffè nero...
> ne abbiamo bisogno tutti... mi sa che questa notte abbiamo bevuto e fumato troppo...
> CENTO DI QUESTI GIORNI AL PAPI DI MICIOLIDIA!


Gia' preso il caffe' ... sigaretta?


----------



## MariLea (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> caffè nero doppio per me
> e brioche alla marmellata!
> graziiiiiie


caffè e brioche a cattevuomane SUBBBITOOOOO!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> caffè e brioche a cattevuomane SUBBBITOOOOO!!!


 
grazie!!carinissima!!!!

questa tutina mi ha fatto venire il raffreddore....etciiiùùù


----------



## MariLea (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia' preso il caffe' ... sigaretta?


ma sì grazie... mi fumo la seconda


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Kleenex?????


buongiorno a tutti, c'è ancora del caffè??


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Buongiorno bella gente....c'è una brioche anche per me?


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Buongiorno bella gente....c'è una brioche anche per me?


 
ciao fabri!
divido la mia con te!!


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma sì grazie... mi fumo la seconda


viziosa!!!!!!!!
Buon giorno...


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Heilà buongiorno Micio....vacci piano con Bacco e tabacco nè


Ma per caso hai notato come Feddy è riuscito, fra vini e libagioni "cantate" a NON dire CHI era il numero due del ristorante??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Quando si dice la classe.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Buona domenica*

Bella gente oggi vado di pesce.... cocktail di gamberi, cozze, orata, insomma visto che ieri mi avete massacrata con le narrazioni da gourmet.... adesso mi rifaccio!!!
Auguri al papi di Micio.... e buona giornata a tutti.
Bruja


x Feddy
Senti un po', c'è sempre quella "Clinica gastronomica" a Rubiera che aveva un carrello dei bolliti da esposizione?   Ci andavo abbastanza spesso e una volta mi divertii come una pazza perchè c'era al tavolo vicino un "noto" industriale del salumi di Castelvetro....  ad un certo punto chiese del formaggio per finire il pasto e arrivò il solito carrello.... Esclamazione del tizio di cui non faccio il nome ma che tu lo immaginerai benissimo: " Ma a son menga un porc par magner tuta ch'la  roba lè"!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Anch'io ieri cenetta da ricordare!
Il tutto innaffiato da Nero d'Avola.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che belli che eravate stanotte!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

*help*

aiuto...io tra un po' crollo.....non ne posso piùùùùùùùùùù 

	
	
		
		
	


	













vorrei solo piangere............


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*????????????*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> aiuto...io tra un po' crollo.....non ne posso piùùùùùùùùùù
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Motivo???
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Motivo???
> Bruja


 
Non faccio un passo avanti che sia uno!---------------Quando credo di intravvedere una luce vengo rimandata irrimediabilmente all'indietro.







Mi sento davvero giù-------


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> aiuto...io tra un po' crollo.....non ne posso piùùùùùùùùùù
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dere.... che succede? Su su che poi passa... Bisogna accettare anche i momenti di fragilità. Siamo esseri umani...


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dere.... che succede? Su su che poi passa... Bisogna accettare anche i momenti di fragilità. Siamo esseri umani...


 
che succede?Succede che a volte sono davvero un po' stanca di essere sola...di non torvare la persona per me...di incontrare solo omuncoli..


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che succede?Succede che a volte sono davvero un po' stanca di essere sola...di non torvare la persona per me...di incontrare solo omuncoli..


Dere, dai, trovare omuncoli è la normalità ormai....
Ma non devi disperare mai!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dere, dai, trovare omuncoli è la normalità ormai....
> Ma non devi disperare mai!!!!!


non è solo quello...è il non riuscire proprio a incanalare quello che sento dentro...
è come un amore abortito...scusatemi il paragone....non riesco a farlo andar via da qui dentro.....è una sofferenza che non riesco del tutto a placare...


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che succede?Succede che a volte sono davvero un po' stanca di essere sola...di non torvare la persona per me...*di incontrare solo omuncoli*..


amplia il concetto che poi ti leggo, dere...


Ciao a tutti...


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> amplia il concetto che poi ti leggo, dere...
> 
> 
> Ciao a tutti...


 
gente che alla mia età ancora non sa cosa vuole dalla sua vita...che è ancora incerta tra l'etrno cazzeggio e la voglia di impegno...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non è solo quello...è il non riuscire proprio a incanalare quello che sento dentro...
> è come un amore abortito...scusatemi il paragone....non riesco a farlo andar via da qui dentro.....è una sofferenza che non riesco del tutto a placare...


Dere ma è legata a qualcuno in particolare?


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dere ma è legata a qualcuno in particolare?


 
certo che sì..è la mia storia.è il motivo per cui sono qui.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> certo che sì..è la mia storia.è il motivo per cui sono qui.


 
Immaginavo. Non ci si può sforzare Dere. Passerà, tutto scorre...







Vado, vi leggo dopo.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Immaginavo. Non ci si può sforzare Dere. Passerà, tutto scorre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e lasciamo scorrere......arriverò a riva prima o poi..


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e lasciamo scorrere......arriverò a riva prima o poi..


arriverai al mare!

i fiumi scorrono e arrivano al mare....


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> arriverai al mare!
> 
> i fiumi scorrono e arrivano al mare....


io sto cercando di guadare...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> arriverai al mare!
> 
> i fiumi scorrono e arrivano al mare....





































mi manca già, il mare...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e lasciamo scorrere......arriverò a riva prima o poi..


Dere, non puoi fare altro, non c'è una ricetta....


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io sto cercando di guadare...


ah, vuoi raggiungere l'altra riva?

e chi ti dice che si sta meglio?
io punterei direttamente al mare


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mi manca già, il mare...




















anche a me!

è già ora!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ah, vuoi raggiungere l'altra riva?
> 
> e chi ti dice che si sta meglio?
> io punterei direttamente al mare


boh...forse non voglio farmi travolgere di nuovo..


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Ieri sera chiacchierata sul lungomare della mia città..... le luci che si riflettevano sul mare, calmo, il tramonto..... Che spettacolo, ragazzi.....
Dà tanta energia....


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ieri sera chiacchierata sul lungomare della mia città..... le luci che si riflettevano sul mare, calmo, il tramonto..... Che spettacolo, ragazzi.....
> Dà tanta energia....


 
come mi piacerebbe...vedere il mare nella mia città....io da qui vedo montagne..


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> come mi piacerebbe...vedere il mare nella mia città....io da qui vedo montagne..


Non hai la possibilità di fare un salto al mare?


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> boh...forse non voglio farmi travolgere di nuovo..


giusto, infatti al mare ci si deve affidare e rispettare i suoi modi, moti e tempi, non lasciarsi travolgere


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non hai la possibilità di fare un salto al mare?


 
domani parto per lavoro.
dove andrò il mare c'è.Spero di vederlo...


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> domani parto per lavoro.
> dove andrò il mare c'è.Spero di vederlo...


Tirreno o Adriatico?

cambia tutto


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma per caso hai notato come Feddy è riuscito, fra vini e libagioni "cantate" a NON dire CHI era il numero due del ristorante???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh si....non è acqua....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> domani parto per lavoro.
> dove andrò il mare c'è.Spero di vederlo...


Ritagliati un pò di tempo per vederlo! Assolutamente!!!!! 

Bacio Dere, tutto passa! 
Basta non chiudersi ai sentimenti....


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Eh si....non è acqua....


no, no

...era vino


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Tirreno o Adriatico?
> 
> cambia tutto


 
mediterraneo...giù giù giù...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Eh si....non è acqua....


IO LO STO ASPETTANDO.... MI DEVE DELLE SPIEGAZIONI....


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ritagliati un pò di tempo per vederlo! Assolutamente!!!!!
> 
> Bacio Dere, tutto passa!
> Basta non chiudersi ai sentimenti....


baci anche a te.passerà il momentaccio...


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mediterraneo...giù giù giù...


non andrai in Libia??


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> non andrai in Libia??


 
mmm...no.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Dere, qui a sud c'è un tempo meraviglioso!
Temperature primaverili!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciao fabri!
> divido la mia con te!!



Dere sei un tesoro....


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dere, qui a sud c'è un tempo meraviglioso!
> Temperature primaverili!


 
è ancora più a sud... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque vi penserò settimana prossima.non so se e quando riuscirò a connettermi!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> IO LO STO ASPETTANDO.... MI DEVE DELLE SPIEGAZIONI....



Stai fresca.....con quel nick....


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> è ancora più a sud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tunisia

bella bella


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no, no
> 
> ...era vino



Iago........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Bella gente il dovere mi chiama....vado a pranzo.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Tunisia
> 
> bella bella


acqua...

vado anche io...buon pomeriggio a tutti.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma per caso hai notato come Feddy è riuscito, fra vini e libagioni "cantate" a NON dire CHI era il numero due del ristorante???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Crotaleggi invano...era situazione ufficiale...ero con la mia consorte per il suo compleanno!!*








Bruja ha detto:


> Bella gente oggi vado di pesce.... cocktail di gamberi, cozze, orata, insomma visto che ieri mi avete massacrata con le narrazioni da gourmet.... adesso mi rifaccio!!!
> Auguri al papi di Micio.... e buona giornata a tutti.
> Bruja
> 
> ...


Si, da Arnaldo c'è ancora, anche se le guide (michelin e espresso) lo danno un pò in ribasso!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma per quelle se non ti innovi...resti indietro, mentre a volte saper salvaguardare la tradizione ...dovrebbe dare un valore aggiunto, non un minus!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho individuato anche l'industiale, più che dei salumi....direi da macello!!!


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

vado anch'io

auguro buon appettito a tutti


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> gente che alla mia età ancora non sa cosa vuole dalla sua vita...che è ancora incerta tra l'etrno cazzeggio e la voglia di impegno...


dere ci sono uomini che vogliono costruire qualcosa, fidati che ci sono....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che succede?Succede che a volte sono davvero un po' stanca di essere sola...*di non torvare la persona per me...di incontrare solo omuncoli*..





dererumnatura ha detto:


> non è solo quello...*è il non riuscire proprio a incanalare quello che sento dentro...*
> è come un amore abortito...scusatemi il paragone....non riesco a farlo andar via da qui dentro.....è una sofferenza che non riesco del tutto a placare...





dererumnatura ha detto:


> gente che alla mia età ancora non sa cosa vuole dalla sua vita...*che è ancora incerta tra l'etrno cazzeggio e la voglia di impegno*...


Dererum..ne abbiamo già parlato ma non fa certo male ribadirlo: finchè cerchi di vedere in ogni altra situazione qualcosa che superi in intensità e prospettiva quello che eri arrivata a vedere (bada, non a quello che era!) nell'ultima storia, non ne esci perchè non troverai mai nessuno che potrai considerare all'altezza, non dandogli il tempo di crescere, non arrivando mai in profondità perchè facilmente delusa d'acchito!

Qual è la persona per te? puoi dare una risposta a questa domanda? Non credo, perchè non ce n'è una preconfezionata con le caratteristiche che hai in mente tu, nè potrai arrivare a vederle non dandoti il tempo di vederle in qualcuno, se questo non le ha già stampate in fronte! e QUESTO, COME DICEVAMO SOPRA è QUASI IMPOSSIBILE AVVENGA! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è la ricerca di qualcuno disposto ad impegnarsi la soluzione, ma la ricerca di qualcuno che possa arrivare a desiderare di farlo attraverso una reciproca conoscenza...e non è la soluzione darsi occasioni di conoscenza solo con quella prospettiva finale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





bacio


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dererum..ne abbiamo già parlato ma non fa certo male ribadirlo: finchè cerchi di vedere in ogni altra situazione qualcosa che superi in intensità e prospettiva quello che eri arrivata a vedere (bada, non a quello che era!) nell'ultima storia, non ne esci perchè non troverai mai nessuno che potrai considerare all'altezza, non dandogli il tempo di crescere, non arrivando mai in profondità perchè facilmente delusa d'acchito!
> 
> Qual è la persona per te? puoi dare una risposta a questa domanda? Non credo, perchè non ce n'è una preconfezionata con le caratteristiche che hai in mente tu, nè potrai arrivare a vederle non dandoti il tempo di vederle in qualcuno, se questo non le ha già stampate in fronte! e QUESTO, COME DICEVAMO SOPRA è QUASI IMPOSSIBILE AVVENGA!
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dererum..ne abbiamo già parlato ma non fa certo male ribadirlo: finchè cerchi di vedere in ogni altra situazione qualcosa che superi in intensità e prospettiva quello che eri arrivata a vedere (bada, non a quello che era!) nell'ultima storia, non ne esci perchè non troverai mai nessuno che potrai considerare all'altezza, non dandogli il tempo di crescere, non arrivando mai in profondità perchè facilmente delusa d'acchito!
> 
> Qual è la persona per te? puoi dare una risposta a questa domanda? Non credo, perchè non ce n'è una preconfezionata con le caratteristiche che hai in mente tu, nè potrai arrivare a vederle non dandoti il tempo di vederle in qualcuno, se questo non le ha già stampate in fronte! e QUESTO, COME DICEVAMO SOPRA è QUASI IMPOSSIBILE AVVENGA!
> 
> ...


Molto saggio...ma tutte queste belle ragazze che non riescono a trovare un uomo con cui poter neanche cominciare un percorso di conoscenza son tutte incapaci di vedere ?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molto saggio...ma tutte queste belle ragazze che non riescono a trovare un uomo con cui poter neanche cominciare un percorso di conoscenza son tutte incapaci di vedere ?


Già.....


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molto saggio...ma tutte queste belle ragazze che non riescono a trovare un uomo con cui poter neanche cominciare un percorso di conoscenza son tutte incapaci di vedere ?


bella domanda persa...tu hai una risposta?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> bella domanda persa...tu hai una risposta?


Che i pirla abbondano e gli uomini sono rari... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Non ho una risposta seria


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che i pirla abbondano e gli uomini sono rari...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e io ti rispondo come prima. ci sono gli uomini che vogliono costruire qualcosa....*con* qualcuno e non per loro stessi...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> e io ti rispondo come prima. ci sono gli uomini che vogliono costruire qualcosa....*con* qualcuno e non per loro stessi...


Il problema è trovarli!
Dove sono? Cosa fanno? Dove vanno?


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il problema è trovarli!
> Dove sono? Cosa fanno? Dove vanno?


Che ti devo dire? stai parlando con uno di questi....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire? stai parlando con uno di questi....


Appunto!
Quelli come te cosa fanno? Dove vanno? Che posti frequentano?


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Appunto!
> Quelli come te cosa fanno? Dove vanno? Che posti frequentano?


non siamo una setta che ci incontriamo e parliamo tra noi...bisogna solo avere foruna forse....ma dire che non ci sono è un'eresia...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> non siamo una setta che ci incontriamo e parliamo tra noi...bisogna solo avere foruna forse....ma dire che non ci sono è un'eresia...


Vero... trovarsi nel posto giusto al momento giusto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Appunto!
> Quelli come te cosa fanno? Dove vanno? Che posti frequentano?


Mo non allargarti che gli indirizzi gli ho chiesti prima io  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















E tu Claudiano lo lasci stare e quando parli con me devi stare zitta!


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mo non allargarti che gli indirizzi gli ho chiesti prima io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kattiva!!!!!!!!
a me claudiano???????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> kattiva!!!!!!!!
> a me claudiano???????????


Ti sei dichiarato affidabile ...roba da accapigliarsi davvero...


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti sei dichiarato affidabile ...roba da accapigliarisi davvero...


aho'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
io sono affidabile sul serio, se la persona ritengo sia quella giusta......e anche se non sei quella giusta vai sul sicuro che non ti prendo per i fondelli....che mi sembra già una cosa più che rilevante.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> aho'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> io sono affidabile sul serio, se la persona ritengo sia quella giusta......e anche se non sei quella giusta vai sul sicuro che non ti prendo per i fondelli....che mi sembra già una cosa più che rilevante.....


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Crotaleggi invano...era situazione ufficiale...ero con la mia consorte per il suo compleanno!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se era tua moglie allora hai la mia benedizione e anche quella della Badessa....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quanto al "macellaio".... insomma l'importante è intendersi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se era tua moglie allora hai la mia benedizione e anche quella della Badessa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Feddy crede di deluderci?


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


ah ecco....


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Ma no...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Feddy crede di deluderci?


E' solo che siccome sa di aver messo il dito nella marmellata una volta, adesso gira con l'indice alzato per dimostrare che è bello pulito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Meno male che c'è Feddy con cui giocare a prendersi in giro....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Circa gli uomini.... è vero che non è facile trovarne di attendibili e specchiati, ma è anche vero che quelli che lo sono capita a volte che incrocino donne non proprio integerrime, e quindi torniamo al solito gioco delle parti.  Ma con un po' di buona volontà e tenacia, gli uomini veri e su cui contare ci sono, a volte sono perfino gli stessi che per altre sono inaffidabili perchè non vedono in loro motivo di impegnarsi.  Tutto nella vita, anche i sentimenti e le intenzioni si sviluppano se trovano un terreno fertile.  Certo non è facile trovarsi e formare una vera coppia, ma se non ci si prova diventa impossibile!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' solo che siccome sa di aver messo il dito nella marmellata una volta, adesso gira con l'indice alzato per dimostrare che è bello pulito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































anche perchè, diciamocelo, se due persone sui incontrano, su quali basi si può decidere se l'altra persona è affidabile o meno se non su quelle di un'aspettativa che è indipendente e spesso antecedente da quell'incontro o da quella persona?....
e siccome, a dispetto di quello che si pensa, noi uomini non siamo così poi tanto sprovveduti, possiamo decidere di scappare a gambe levate se dobbiamo già all'inizio soddisfare aspettative di cui nemmeno siamo a conoscenza in profondità. perchè spesso nemmeno voi donne siete in grado di prospettarcele...
va bene avere le palle (passatemi il francesismo), ma anche che siano di vetro no, per favore....


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Alex*



Alex70 ha detto:


> anche perchè, diciamocelo, se due persone sui incontrano, su quali basi si può decidere se l'altra persona è affidabile o meno se non su quelle di un'aspettativa che è indipendente e spesso antecedente da quell'incontro o da quella persona?....
> e siccome, a dispetto di quello che si pensa, noi uomini non siamo così poi tanto sprovveduti, possiamo decidere di scappare a gambe levate se dobbiamo già all'inizio soddisfare aspettative di cui nemmeno siamo a conoscenza in profondità. perchè spesso nemmeno voi donne siete in grado di prospettarcele...
> va bene avere le palle (passatemi il francesismo), ma anche che siano di vetro no, per favore....


 
Va bene, vorrà dire che da ora in poi le madri si prenderanno l'impegno di fornire un catalogo delle aspettatiove femminili a tutti i figli maschi fin dalla più tenera età!!!!  Però mi raccomando, facciamo che poi non venite agli appuntamenti senza aver studiato perchè la giustificazione della mamma non vale!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene, vorrà dire che da ora in poi le madri si prenderanno l'impegno di fornire un catalogo delle aspettatiove femminili a tutti i figli maschi fin dalla più tenera età!!!! Però mi raccomando, facciamo che poi non venite agli appuntamenti senza aver studiato perchè la giustificazione della mamma non vale!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nel decalogo spesso la parte più importante è la prima ...mentre magari si ricorda l'ultima...
La prima è: sii sempre sincero con te stesso e con lei


E l'ultimo...cerca di non farla soffrire

L'ultimo senza il primo trasforma delicatezza e sensibilità in alibi per paraculi


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dererum..ne abbiamo già parlato ma non fa certo male ribadirlo: finchè cerchi di vedere in ogni altra situazione qualcosa che superi in intensità e prospettiva quello che eri arrivata a vedere (bada, non a quello che era!) nell'ultima storia, non ne esci perchè non troverai mai nessuno che potrai considerare all'altezza, non dandogli il tempo di crescere, non arrivando mai in profondità perchè facilmente delusa d'acchito!
> 
> Qual è la persona per te? puoi dare una risposta a questa domanda? Non credo, perchè non ce n'è una preconfezionata con le caratteristiche che hai in mente tu, nè potrai arrivare a vederle non dandoti il tempo di vederle in qualcuno, se questo non le ha già stampate in fronte! e QUESTO, COME DICEVAMO SOPRA è QUASI IMPOSSIBILE AVVENGA!
> 
> ...


 
Feddi, apprezzo le tue osservazioni, ma non capisco in base a cosa sostieni che io voglia conoscere una persona solo con certe prospettive in mente.
Ho 34 anni.Ho certamente voglia di incontrare un compagno.Qualcuno che aggiunga del valore alla mia vita.Non certo qualcuno che mi faccia vivere nei dubbi, nelle mille domande e che si comporti a 35 anni come un ragazzino di 20 incerto ogni volta che esce se invece non avrebbe preferito essere al suo corso di latino americano...
Chi è la persona per me??Certo che lo.Molto bene.E' principalmente una persona libera, che sa quello che vuole, che ha fatto un certo percorso di vita che lo abbia aiutato a maturare un certo spessore emotivo e che abbia voglia di avere accanto una donna indipendente ma piacevole che abbia altrettanto voglia di condividere la vita con lui.Se già all'inizio non riscontro quella maturità sentimentale ed emotiva...non è certo per colpa del sentimento che provavo per il mio ex o perchè lo paragono a lui...
Lasciamo stare che poi in effetti io sia ancora legata a quell apersona, ciò non toglie che io veda benissimo chi mi circonda e se valga la pena o meno di investirci tempo e pensieri.
Non ho ancora incontrato la persona giusta.E non è detto che la incontri....
La mia domanda è ...dove mi sta portando la mia vita??


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel decalogo spesso la parte più importante è la prima ...mentre magari si ricorda l'ultima...
> *La prima è: sii sempre sincero con te stesso e con lei*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il personaggio in questione..l'ultima volta che mi ha vista...mi ha guardata, vedendomi non proprio rilassata anche per certe sue esternazioni sempre da 'punto di domanda' che dovrei proprio raccontarvi per farvi capire il tipo...ad un certo punto mi dice: non ti fidi al 100%..non ritieni sia affidabile....ma...e....se io ti promettessi..CHE CON TE SARO' SINCERO?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il personaggio in questione..l'ultima volta che mi ha vista...m ha guardata, vedendomi non proprio rilassata anche per certe sue esternazioni sempre da 'punto di domanda' che dovrei proprio raccontarvi per farvi capire il tipo...ad un certo punto mi dice: non ti fidi al 100%..non ritieni sia affidabile....ma...e....se io ti promettessi..CHE *CON TE* SARO' SINCERO?


Quando si dice una persona sincera per natura...


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si dice una persona sincera per natura...


 
Esatto..ora ....dopo certe frasi...è il mio essere prevenuta a  farmi dubitare??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Esatto..ora ....dopo certe frasi...è il mio essere prevenuta a farmi dubitare??


Sì 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quando non eri prevenuta avevi creduto alle parole di un uomo sposato che, tradendo la moglie, non stava presentanto credenziali di affidabilità


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarò ipersensibile ora..evidentemente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sarò ipersensibile ora..evidentemente...


Sapessi io...la chiamano esperienza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La mia mamma diceva: "Chi si è scottato con l'acqua calda poi ha paura anche dell'acqua fredda"


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Dere*

L'importante è andare. Anche se non sai dove. Anche se non sai con chi. L'importante è seguire le TUE priorità nella vita, non tradire te stessa. Poi vedrai che...


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'importante è andare. Anche se non sai dove. Anche se non sai con chi. L'importante è seguire le TUE priorità nella vita, non tradire te stessa. Poi vedrai che...


 
Vado vado...la valigia è quasi pronta..


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Vado vado...la valigia è quasi pronta..


Chissà che questo viaggio non ti riservi una bella sorpresa...


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chissà che questo viaggio non ti riservi una bella sorpresa...


vi racconterò!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Vado vado...la valigia è quasi pronta..


Ma 'ndo vai?? aspetta nu mumento!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







			
				Dererum ha detto:
			
		

> Feddi, apprezzo le tue osservazioni, ma *non capisco in base a cosa sostieni che io voglia conoscere una persona solo con certe prospettive in mente.
> *


Mhhh...vabbeh andiamo avanti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







			
				dererum ha detto:
			
		

> Ho 34 anni.*Ho certamente voglia di incontrare un compagno.Qualcuno che aggiunga del valore alla mia vita.*Non certo qualcuno che mi faccia vivere nei dubbi, nelle mille domande e che si comporti a 35 anni come un ragazzino di 20 incerto ogni volta che esce se invece non avrebbe preferito essere al suo corso di latino americano...


Scusa se insisto, ma è lì...tutto lì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non sarebbe meglio considerare che l'incontro con qualcuno (un compagno? forse, ma forse anche solo qualcuno che non lo sarà ma potrà lasciarti qualcosa di importante, anche se non di definitivo...come puoi saperlo o preventivarlo in anticipo...senza viverlo? :carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    NON DEBBA AGGIUNGERE VALORE alla tua vita, che già mi pare abbia un grande valore di suo, ma al limite TU possa trovare nella vita di qualcun altro un valore...per quello che quella persona è anche indipendentemente da te?

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene bene, ma è come se tu cercassi un puntello, un sostegno e non una condivisione di un percorso di vita...che deve venire da sè, senza cercarlo, senza il bisogno di "impostarlo" secondo un qualcosa a cui legittimamente aspiri ma che non si può decidere a tavolino...si deve sentirlo, e per sentirlo, esserci!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto leggere tutto... ma alla terza pagina mi son girata una _farchisa_... PISS...!!!*






*...OFF!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Feddy crede di deluderci?


No Persa..ma non voglio neanche far pensare a quello che non è... 

	
	
		
		
	


	











Bruja ha detto:


> E' solo che *siccome sa di aver messo il dito nella marmellata una volta,* adesso gira con l'indice alzato per dimostrare che è bello pulito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehmmm Bruja... io le dita le avrei finite...me ne presteresti uno dei tuoi!!??!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto leggere tutto... ma alla terza pagina mi son girata una _farchisa_... PISS...!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Lettry!
Ti devo dire una cosa!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto leggere tutto... ma alla terza pagina mi son girata una _farchisa_... PISS...!!!*
> 
> *...OFF!


Echellè!??!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Macciuaoooo!! da dove scrivi mò!??!







Ps. Leggiti l'ultima decina....se vuoi farti due risate e avere indicazioni giuste per la comida e il biber!!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Echellè!??!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da Cagliari... ho passato un bellissimo pomeriggio al Poetto... tanto sole... con un amico da oltre 15 anni... un caffè e tanti ammazza caffè... bestie che bello il sole...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Lettry!
> Ti devo dire una cosa!!!!!


Ciao bellezza... dimmi tutto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da Cagliari... ho passato un bellissimo pomeriggio al Poetto... tanto sole... con un amico da oltre 15 anni... un caffè e tanti ammazza caffè... bestie che bello il sole...


Ci credo...


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

*VOI DUE...........*



Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene, vorrà dire che da ora in poi le madri si prenderanno l'impegno di fornire un catalogo delle aspettatiove femminili a tutti i figli maschi fin dalla più tenera età!!!!  Però mi raccomando, facciamo che poi non venite agli appuntamenti senza aver studiato perchè la giustificazione della mamma non vale!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel decalogo spesso la parte più importante è la prima ...mentre magari si ricorda l'ultima...
> La prima è: sii sempre sincero con te stesso e con lei
> 
> 
> ...


ma mi starete mica prendendo per il culo????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















comunque non starete difendendo la categoria per partito preso?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2008)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Da Cagliari... ho passato un bellissimo pomeriggio al Poetto... tanto sole... con un amico da oltre 15 anni... un caffè e tanti ammazza caffè... bestie che bello il sole...


 
sta porcola, anvedila...


ma allora non scomparirai....


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2008)

*mailea, dere, mari', bruja, fabri...*

grassie...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> aiuto...io tra un po' crollo.....non ne posso piùùùùùùùùùù
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Giovanotta...


----------



## MariLea (24 Febbraio 2008)

Buon viaggio alla giovanotta e..........


giovanotta attenta ai cioccolatini eh!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Feddi...lasciamo perdere perchè quello che sostieni lo trovo teoricamente corretto in generale, ma nel caso specifico il personaggio non mi convince lo stesso.
Poi non ho capito la faccenda dell'avere un compagno e non puntello..del volere non un compagno ma un sostegno..ma di cosa??Ma parli con me??
Certo che la mia vita ha valore in sè!Intendo che se devo stare con qualcuno è perchè questo qualcuno mi fa star meglio di come sto da sola.Viceversa..può anche andare a farsi benedire.
Detto ciò devo partire davvero.saluti a tutti.


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Feddi...lasciamo perdere perchè quello che sostieni lo trovo teoricamente corretto in generale, ma nel caso specifico il personaggio non mi convince lo stesso.
> Poi non ho capito la faccenda dell'avere un compagno e non puntello..del volere non un compagno ma un sostegno..ma di cosa??Ma parli con me??
> Certo che la mia vita ha valore in sè!Intendo che se devo stare con qualcuno è perchè questo qualcuno mi fa star meglio di come sto da sola.Viceversa..può anche andare a farsi benedire.
> Detto ciò devo partire davvero.saluti a tutti.


ciao, buon viaggio


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Feddi...lasciamo perdere perchè quello che sostieni lo trovo teoricamente corretto in generale, ma nel caso specifico il personaggio non mi convince lo stesso.
> Poi non ho capito la faccenda dell'avere un compagno e non puntello..del volere non un compagno ma un sostegno..ma di cosa??Ma parli con me??
> Certo che la mia vita ha valore in sè!Intendo che se devo stare con qualcuno è perchè questo qualcuno mi fa star meglio di come sto da sola.Viceversa..può anche andare a farsi benedire.
> Detto ciò devo partire davvero.saluti a tutti.


buon viaggio dere!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ciao, buon viaggio


grazie.mi raccomando la parte musicale


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> grazie.mi raccomando la parte musicale



...allora posso considerarlo in adozione?? (...la creatura...)


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...allora posso considerarlo in adozione?? (...la creatura...)


si certo!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si certo!!


Buon viaggio bella...e torna presto!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Buon viaggio bella...e torna presto!!!


 
tu tienimi aggiornata in caso di grave ecatombe sul forum


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Ciao Dere buon viaggio


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao Dere buon viaggio


ciao fabri.buono il vino di ieri notte..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciao fabri.buono il vino di ieri notte..


Ce n'è una pronta per il tuo ritorno


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciao fabri.buono il vino di ieri notte..


ora vai a nanna... fa buon viaggio e ti ripeto:
ATTENTA AI CIOCCOLATINI!


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ora vai a nanna... fa buon viaggio e ti ripeto:
> ATTENTA AI CIOCCOLATINI!



...è la seconda volta che te la canti...


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ora vai a nanna... fa buon viaggio e ti ripeto:
> ATTENTA AI CIOCCOLATINI!


Ma quali cioccolatini mailè??


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è la seconda volta che te la canti...


e lei fa finta di nulla....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ora vai a nanna... fa buon viaggio e ti ripeto:
> ATTENTA AI CIOCCOLATINI!


Mi sa che dove va lei....niente cioccolatini mailea!!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e lei fa finta di nulla....


 
ma mi son persa qualcosa?


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma quali cioccolatini mailè??


Quelli di benvenuto nella camera dell'albergo... non abusarne...


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Quelli di benvenuto nella camera dell'albergo... non abusarne...




seee

i cioccolatini nudi...


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Quelli di benvenuto nella camera dell'albergo... non abusarne...


 





























  te possino...noooo
tranquilla...ha ragione feddi..dove vado io niente cioccolatini!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Quelli di benvenuto nella camera dell'albergo... non abusarne...


Ahhhh per le donne si chiamano ciccolatini? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per noi maschietti...copertine!!!


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh per le donne si chiamano ciccolatini?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma visto dove va lei.... li chiamano cioccolatini...


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Feddi...lasciamo perdere perchè quello che sostieni lo trovo teoricamente corretto in generale, ma nel caso specifico il personaggio non mi convince lo stesso.
> Poi non ho capito la faccenda dell'avere un compagno e non puntello..del volere non un compagno ma un sostegno..ma di cosa??Ma parli con me??
> Certo che la mia vita ha valore in sè!Intendo che se devo stare con qualcuno è perchè questo qualcuno mi fa star meglio di come sto da sola.Viceversa..può anche andare a farsi benedire.
> Detto ciò devo partire davvero.saluti a tutti.


Ciao Dere, torna presto bella.


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi ho letto tutti...che facciamo allora, ci continuiamo a strappare i capelli?
> 
> 
> raga, TOLLERARE, o IGNORARE, considerando che* tutti*, ( tranne angel e pochi altri ) se ne sono sentite addosso di tutti i colori...non è indice di maccheronismo ( per quanto io lo sia per certi versi )...è andare_ oltre_.
> ...


 

ci sono persone di serie a e serie z

peccato non poter girare un bel mp di una cara di voi che mi ha mandato sabato. vi giuro che ne esce un byuon succo di crotala da avvelenare un intero esercito.
miciotta dici tante belle parole, ma qui manca una cosa fondamentale: la volontà.
tra chi è di a e chi è di zeta non c'è dialogo. questo è quanto e per quanto io ne avrò la forza e potrò lo dirò finché campo. 
sai cosa? quando si è convinti di una cosa e si ha una tale idea talmente radicata, e si continua a mantenerla anche se sbagliata non penso ci potrà mai essere un dialogo. il vizio è di fondo.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ci sono persone di serie a e serie z
> 
> peccato non poter girare un bel mp di una cara di voi che mi ha mandato sabato. vi giuro che ne esce un byuon succo di crotala da avvelenare un intero esercito.
> miciotta dici tante belle parole, ma qui manca una cosa fondamentale: la volontà.
> ...


Non pensi che si potrebbe dire anche di questa tua convinzione?

Ma evidentemente ognuno ha le sue....quindi che si fa? Le si assumono come scudo e scusa per continuare a mazzolarci?

O si prende atto che non tutti ci possono andar bene e si va avanti come dice Micia almeno con un minimo di rapportualità civile?


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma visto dove va lei.... li chiamano cioccolatini...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ci sono persone di serie a e serie z
> 
> peccato non poter girare un bel mp di una cara di voi che mi ha mandato sabato. vi giuro che ne esce un byuon succo di crotala da avvelenare un intero esercito.
> miciotta dici tante belle parole, ma qui manca una cosa fondamentale: la volontà.
> ...



Tatina, buon giorno.

non è sempre cosi, ricordi e solo per fare un esempio quando mesi fa abbiamo comunicato anche personalmente sui nostri cuccioli?

gli argomenti c'erano ...eccome...

Il dialogo se c'è motivazione, volontà, lo si puo' trovare.

Si è trasceso , e si è trasceso nella forma, e questo da mesi, ora se si vuole andare avanti ci proviamo insieme...e mi rivolgo non a te in particolare ma a TUTTI.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

Io se c'è da fumare roba buona ci sto


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io se c'è da fumare roba buona ci sto


 

























   pure io


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io se c'è da fumare roba buona ci sto









 bene, con quell'avatar poi...è bellissimo asudem


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*mk. e asudem*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> pure io


siamo delle scriteriate non timorate diddio


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Non rammento...*

..... se sono riuscita a postare questo file in passato.... ma nel dubbio e valendone la pena lo propongo, tanto non è proprio qualcosa che non affascini sempre!  E non solo per l'astrofisica..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> siamo delle scriteriate non timorate diddio


Assolutamente sì!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bene, con quell'avatar poi...è bellissimo asudem


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bene, con quell'avatar poi...è bellissimo asudem


 
Vero, l'avevo notato pure io. Bellissimo film e poi uno dei miei registi preferiti...


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non pensi che si potrebbe dire anche di questa tua convinzione?
> 
> Ma evidentemente ognuno ha le sue....quindi che si fa? Le si assumono come scudo e scusa per continuare a mazzolarci?
> 
> O si prende atto che non tutti ci possono andar bene e si va avanti come dice Micia almeno con un minimo di rapportualità civile?


tesò. io non me la prendo con gli altri per partito preso. vado a fondo nelle cose. chiunque in pvt mi può dire fedi è uno stronzo non cagarlo. io invece me ne strafrego di ciò che dicono gli altri e fedi lo voglio conoscere di persona poi io mi faccio un'opinione di lui. qui invece vige il pvt come regola base sul farsi un'idea degli altri. le crotale nel passaparola di chi è brava o di chi non lo è sono maestre e non vanno a fondo nel valutare gli altri. questo è il risultato. salvo poi fare la bella faccia in pvt e chiedermi poi un consulto.
io sono buona fedi, sempre disponibile però non sono scema. e certe frasi messe di traverso mi danno fastidio.
poi quando mi sento rispondere dalla stessa che nemmeno mi considera e il consulto l'ha chiesto per farmi un favore allora lì se la crotala l'avessi avuta davanti si sarebbe ritrovata cadavere. anche perchè il consulto è sempre e rigorosamente gratuito e io non ho bisongo della carità di nessuno.
sta cosa è come un mattone sullo stomaco. quindi vedi fedi non c'è la volontà di essere disponibili al prossimo. 
e non viene da me sta mancanza di disponibilità ma da voi.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero, l'avevo notato pure io. Bellissimo film e poi uno dei miei registi preferiti...


che film?


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tatina, buon giorno.
> 
> non è sempre cosi, ricordi e solo per fare un esempio quando mesi fa abbiamo comunicato anche personalmente sui nostri cuccioli?
> 
> ...


 
bene cara, leggi qui sopra... ce n'è di materiale se volete. peccato non poter girare in chiaro gli mp che ricevo dalle "signore del forum".
discorso chiuso in partenza. 
ho dei muri davanti tesò


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Tatina*

Credo che se in pvt ti sono state fatte queste richieste, confidenze e suggerimenti, è ovvio che la persona che le ha fatto si definisce da sè.
Adesso però direi che se non ci sono altri sospesi o conti da chiarire, e penso che si sia detto ormai tutto quello che poteva essere detto, e lasciando da parte simpatie e antipatie o rancori.... perchè non servono a nulla, si potrebbe ricominciare a confrontarsi con argomenti, dialoghi e confronti utili ed interessanti per tutti. Malintesi e ritorsioni se ne sono messi in atto abbastanza, ora è il tempo della tregua, del sereno.
Spero che l'intenzione sia seguita da tutti, non si dice, sia chiaro, di farsi star bene urbi et orbi chiunque, ma di restare nel rispetto della eventuale diversità, dell'individualità non usando pregiudiziali.  Credo sia un modo di accomunarci tutti nella creanza, nell'accoglienza e nella disponibilità.
Non voglio neppure discutere su chi lo debba fare prima.... mi pare che comunque si sia già iniziato, basta accodarsi senza il timore che qualcuno possa essere contrario.... in fondo non è necessario l'avallo di nessuno se c'è la disponibilità personale.
Buona giornata 
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> bene cara, leggi qui sopra... ce n'è di materiale se volete. peccato non poter girare in chiaro gli mp che ricevo dalle "signore del forum".
> discorso chiuso in partenza.
> ho dei muri davanti tesò


non sarebbe sufficiente , quando ricevi messaggi da chi ti ha già presa per il culo, archiviare nell'apposito cassonetto della pattuma senza leggere? 
Provare per credere


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che se in pvt ti sono state fatte queste richieste, confidenze e suggerimenti, è ovvio che la persona che le ha fatto si definisce da sè.
> Adesso però direi che se non ci sono altri sospesi o conti da chiarire, e penso che si sia detto ormai tutto quello che poteva essere detto, e lasciando da parte simpatie e antipatie o rancori.... perchè non servono a nulla, si potrebbe ricominciare a confrontarsi con argomenti, dialoghi e confronti utili ed interessanti per tutti. Malintesi e ritorsioni se ne sono messi in atto abbastanza, ora è il tempo della tregua, del sereno.
> Spero che l'intenzione sia seguita da tutti, non si dice, sia chiaro, di farsi star bene urbi et orbi chiunque, ma di restare nel rispetto della eventuale diversità, dell'individualità non usando pregiudiziali. Credo sia un modo di accomunarci tutti nella creanza, nell'accoglienza e nella disponibilità.
> Non voglio neppure discutere su chi lo debba fare prima.... mi pare che comunque si sia già iniziato, basta accodarsi senza il timore che qualcuno possa essere contrario.... in fondo non è necessario l'avallo di nessuno se c'è la disponibilità personale.
> ...


sono solo belle parole.
le scuse le aspetto da tutti. indistintamente.


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sarebbe sufficiente , quando ricevi messaggi da chi ti ha già presa per il culo, archiviare nell'apposito cassonetto della pattuma senza leggere?
> Provare per credere


 
tesò non è un problema per me parlare da sola


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Va bene Tati*



tatina ha detto:


> sono solo belle parole.
> le scuse le aspetto da tutti. indistintamente.


 
Allora facciamo una cosa "sanatoria", prova a dire da chi pretendi le scuse e per quale motivo.... dico questo perchè immagino che tu voglia scuse pubbliche, e se c'è un margine di ragione per cui queste ti vengano fatte è giusto che accada.
Anche perchè si innescherà un vortice "virtuoso" per cui se qualcuno ti ha offeso... magari con le scuse dirà anche da chi altro/a devi averle visto che ha diffuso le chiacchiere.... 
Vediamo se così si potrà chiudere la questione, sempre che io non sia la solita illusa che crede che anvhe gli errori, quando ammessi non sminuiscono una persona ma ne garantiscono la comprensione e l'eventuale insegnamento.
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora facciamo una cosa "sanatoria", prova a dire da chi pretendi le scuse e per quale motivo.... dico questo perchè immagino che tu voglia scuse pubbliche, e se c'è un margine di ragione per cui queste ti vengano fatte è giusto che accada.
> Anche perchè si innescherà un vortice "virtuoso" per cui se qualcuno ti ha offeso... magari con le scuse dirà anche da chi altro/a devi averle visto che ha diffuso le chiacchiere....
> Vediamo se così si potrà chiudere la questione, sempre che io non sia la solita illusa che crede che anvhe gli errori, quando ammessi non sminuiscono una persona ma ne garantiscono la comprensione e l'eventuale insegnamento.
> Bruja


 
ripeto. tutti indistintamente.
alludere fa più male che accusare.


----------



## Old ellebi (25 Febbraio 2008)

Cosa avrei fatto per doverti chiedere scusa?


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Cosa avrei fatto per doverti chiedere scusa?


tu fallo e basta elle bi


----------



## Old ellebi (25 Febbraio 2008)

Una fava


----------



## Old casa71 (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ripeto. tutti indistintamente.
> alludere fa più male che accusare.


Io siccome son signora e non so' se in passato ho detto/ scritto qualcosa (soprattutto all'inizio) di non rispettoso nei tuoi confronti son la prima a scrivere
SCUSA​un bacio


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Una fava


 
ecco appunto..
quella tu a me non me lo dici tanto per cominciare.


----------



## Old ellebi (25 Febbraio 2008)

E tu, siccome non so nemmeno chi tu sia, con me non usi l'imperativo


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ripeto. tutti indistintamente.
> alludere fa più male che accusare.


pecche'????


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> E tu, siccome non so nemmeno chi tu sia, con me non usi l'imperativo


 
lo sai benissimo chi sono. 
non mi faccio mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno.


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> pecche'????


 
perchè sì


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> perchè sì


eh gia'!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

chi ha avuto ha avuto chi ha dato ha dato
scurdammoce o'passato 

non la conosce nessuno?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi ha avuto ha avuto chi ha dato ha dato
> scurdammoce o'passato
> 
> non la conosce nessuno?


ue' paisa', io non ho avuto niente.... mo' non cominciamo... che poi t'arrivano le fatture tra capo e collo...

ED IO NON PAGO!!!!

te' capi'??


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi ha avuto ha avuto chi ha dato ha dato
> scurdammoce o'passato
> 
> non la conosce nessuno?


...di solito questa la canta chi ha avuto...molto meno, chi ha dato


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...di solito questa la canta chi ha avuto...molto meno, chi ha dato


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...di solito questa la canta chi ha avuto...molto meno, chi ha dato


vero è.
Io però non ho ancora dato (datemi tempo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   e me la canto lo stesso


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vero è.
> Io però non ho ancora dato (datemi tempo
> 
> 
> ...


...e fai bene


----------



## Old ellebi (25 Febbraio 2008)

Se permetti con te non ho nulla a che fare


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Se permetti con te non ho nulla a che fare


allora non fare domande idiote.


----------



## Old ellebi (25 Febbraio 2008)

Nervosetta?


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


...è così per tutti i proverbi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tanto va la gatta al lardo, ad esempio...sono convinto che l'ha inventato uno che il lardo l'ha divorato tutto da tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




O...il lavoro nobilita l'uomo...sicuramente era un fancazzista che viveva di rendita!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> O...il lavoro nobilita l'uomo...sicuramente era un fancazzista che viveva di rendita!
































   vero...


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Nervosetta?


 
no. rispondo a tono. sto al gioco, come si dice.


----------



## Old ellebi (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rispondere a tono? Hai chiesto le scuse di tutti e io ho semplicemente posto un'obiezione. Comunque sono cazzi tuoi. La chiudo qui che è meglio


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Rispondere a tono? Hai chiesto le scuse di tutti e io ho semplicemente posto un'obiezione. Comunque sono cazzi tuoi. La chiudo qui che è meglio


 
ecco bravo. quando ti riferisci am e. non dire quella.. te ne sarei grato.
se hai domande falle chiaramente a me.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> no. rispondo a tono. sto al gioco, come si dice.


che poi, di scuse anche pubbliche ma su una roba virtuale, che te ne fai???

io nun sforzerei la neuro nel richiederle... anche perche' se in qualche posto non vado d'accordo con nessuno mica ci metto le radici a forza...

tu si invece?


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Buongiorno Stermi'!


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> che poi, di scuse anche pubbliche ma su una roba virtuale, che te ne fai???
> 
> io nun sforzerei la neuro nel richiederle... anche perche' se in qualche posto non vado d'accordo con nessuno mica ci metto le radici a forza...
> 
> tu si invece?


 
tesò.. non ho chiesto scuse pubbliche ho chiesto delle scuse. poi me le facciano anche in pvt frega nulla. ma me le facciano.

io no ho messo radici da nessuna parte. e mai lo farò.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesò.. non ho chiesto scuse pubbliche ho chiesto delle scuse. poi me le facciano anche in pvt frega nulla. ma me le facciano.
> 
> io no ho messo radici da nessuna parte. e mai lo farò.


come diceva mami in via col vento , chiedere non essere ottenere


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come diceva mami in via col vento , chiedere non essere ottenere


 
lo so benissimo.
non fanno altro che ocnfermare le mie parole.
tutti froci col culo degli altri


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come diceva mami in via col vento , chiedere non essere ottenere


...guarda che quello era il maestro Yoda, nell'Impero colpisce ancora


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesò.. *non ho chiesto scuse pubbliche* ho chiesto delle scuse. poi me le facciano anche in pvt frega nulla. ma me le facciano.
> 
> io no ho messo radici da nessuna parte. e mai lo farò.


se aspetti le mie... esci pure...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...guarda che quello era il maestro Yoda, nell'Impero colpisce ancora


io vorrei sape' chi gli scriveva i testi... Biscardi???


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> se aspetti le mie... esci pure...


 
le aspetto da chime le deve fare. piantala anche tu di parlare per niente.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> io vorrei sape' chi gli scriveva i testi... Biscardi???


Certo, Biscardi è un cavaliere Jedi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ora purtroppo è passato al Lato Oscuro, e si è rincoglionito


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> le aspetto da chime le deve fare. piantala anche tu di parlare per niente.



una tirata?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, Biscardi è un cavaliere Jedi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghe sgupp... l'hanno detto allu process??


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> le aspetto da chime le deve fare. piantala anche tu di parlare per niente.


ed allora dillo...

ao', comunque trattame bene, che se divento moderatore, me vendico....

nun ce perdo unca a rifa' a Top Ten!


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una tirata?


 
grazie, ma io non mi faccio.
sono già fuori di mio.
e poi scusa se lo chiedo, ma tu ti rapporti con una come me? non lo sai che poi se mi parli sei out?


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ed allora dillo...
> 
> ao', comunque trattame bene, che se divento moderatore, me vendico....
> 
> nun ce perdo unca a rifa' a Top Ten!


 
ciccio ascolta. io sono chiara elimpida.. se diventi moderatore tu con quel cannone.. io mi rintano nel noculo. 

un buco supplementare non lo necessito.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> grazie, ma io non mi faccio.
> sono già fuori di mio.
> e poi scusa se lo chiedo, ma tu ti rapporti con una come me? non lo sai che poi se mi parli sei out?


rapportarmi? e chi si rapporta? ho solo offerto un tiro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








un tiro non si nega a nessuno


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> rapportarmi? e chi si rapporta? ho solo offerto un tiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eh tiro o no ormai sei segnata...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ciccio ascolta. io sono chiara elimpida.. se diventi moderatore tu con quel cannone.. io mi rintano nel noculo.
> 
> un buco supplementare non lo necessito.


come godo quando mi chiami ciccio... dai si' ancora...

Ps: nun ho ben afferrato er buco in piu' ed il cannone, ma nun indago per pudore...


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> come godo quando mi chiami ciccio... dai si' ancora...
> 
> Ps: nun ho ben afferrato er buco in piu' ed il cannone, ma nun indago per pudore...


 
CICCIO  

	
	
		
		
	


	





CICCIO  

	
	
		
		
	


	





CICCIO  

	
	
		
		
	


	






intendevo dire che dato il tuo aspetto incuti timore...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> rapportarmi? e chi si rapporta? ho solo offerto un tiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se e' per il tiro a segno, ben volentieri...

ma te sei addormentata sulla sdraio???...

va' che t'arriva un gavetton, c'e' un kakakazzo in zona...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> se e' per il tiro a segno, ben volentieri...



hai còlto nel segno


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> eh tiro o no ormai *sei segnata*...


Mi voglio tatuare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Tatina....donna loka


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> CICCIO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh no 3 so' offese... esigo le tue scuse... eccheccapzo...

Ps: ???? per me voli troppo de fantasia...


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> eh no 3 so' offese... esigo le tue scuse... eccheccapzo...
> 
> Ps: ???? per me voli troppo de fantasia...


 
ahahahah
no caro. io le scuse le faccio solo in un modo. e tu niente c'entri.
fantasia?
solo sei sei bambino dentro ne hai tanta...

vuoi due ravanelli?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> eh tiro o no ormai sei segnata...



tatina, ma segnata de che?


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tatina, ma segnata de che?


 
Me lo chiedevo anch'io...


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tatina, ma segnata de che?


 
tesò..
se vuoi ti faccio un riassuntino..
sono amica di cat e amoreepsiche quindi alla gogna. additata come pocodibuono anche se posto non ricevo risposte. non sono degna di dare consigli.
mi chiedono che cazzo ci faccio qui. che posto a fare, che scrivo a fare..
vuoi sapere altro..?
ah dimenticavo che poi in pvt mi chiedono consulti gratuiti perchè maronna mia quanto sono brava.. in chiaro mi danno della pocodibuono...
vuoi altro?
stai parlando con me occhio che ti seghi da sola....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> tesò..
> se vuoi ti faccio un riassuntino..
> sono amica di cat e amoreepsiche quindi alla gogna. additata come pocodibuono anche se posto non ricevo risposte. non sono degna di dare consigli.
> mi chiedono che cazzo ci faccio qui. che posto a fare, che scrivo a fare..
> ...




cosa vuol dire _poco di buono _Tatina?


ps. Non mi sento_ segata_ da nessuno.se ti puo' confortare.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesò..
> se vuoi ti faccio un riassuntino..
> sono amica di cat e amoreepsiche quindi alla gogna. additata come pocodibuono anche se posto non ricevo risposte. non sono degna di dare consigli.
> mi chiedono che cazzo ci faccio qui. che posto a fare, che scrivo a fare..
> ...


se sei buono ti tirano le pietre 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non credi che degli adulti siano in grado di giudicare senza farsi influenzare dai giudizi altrui?
O che il tuo modo di porti possa non piacere, come piacere?
Consulti? ma che sei? medico, comercialista??


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire _poco di buono _Tatina?
> 
> 
> ps. Non mi sento_ segata_ da nessuno.se ti puo' confortare.


 
non lo so che vuol dire... chiedilo a chi l'ha detto e lo pensa tutt'ora.


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se sei buono ti tirano le pietre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
scusa se non ti rispondo. ma mi sento presa per il culo.
beso


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> non lo so che vuol dire... chiedilo a chi l'ha detto e lo pensa tutt'ora.


 
io lo chiedo a te, non a chi te lo ha detto.

tu ti senti offesa da questa cosa.


----------



## tatitati (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io lo chiedo a te, non a chi te lo ha detto.
> 
> tu ti senti offesa da questa cosa.


ovvio che sì. quindi la serpe è riuscita nell'intento di farmi del male non credi?

a parte che più che offesa da ciò che ha dettolo sono per i suoi falsi pregiudizi...


----------



## Old casa71 (25 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesò..
> se vuoi ti faccio un riassuntino..
> sono amica di cat e amoreepsiche quindi alla gogna. additata come pocodibuono anche se posto non ricevo risposte. non sono degna di dare consigli.
> mi chiedono che cazzo ci faccio qui. che posto a fare, che scrivo a fare..
> ...


 
Tati aiuto!!!!! Mi son trovata un segno sulla chiappa sinistra. Che vorra' dire???????
Son segnata anch'io??????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps: un consiglio lascia perdere, l'invidia è una brutta bestia che ti rode dentro e ti consuma. Non c'è niente di peggio dell'invidia provata dagli altri porta sfiga all'ennessima potenza. credimi, e poi lo saprai anche da sola streghetta Bacio


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fanciulli..atterrata.In albergo con un MEGA RAFFREDDORE e MAL DI TESTA di accompagnamento...MAilè..altro che cioccolatini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	











e così mentre i colleghi sono a cena tutti insieme io sono imbacuccata e imbottita di aspirina.........


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Fanciulli..atterrata.In albergo con un MEGA RAFFREDDORE e MAL DI TESTA di accompagnamento...MAilè..altro che cioccolatini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, se non li hai trovati in camera...mica puoi star lì imbacuccata a tirar su e starnutire!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Fai un'entrata da gran donna nella sala ristorante e falli schiattà!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, se non li hai trovati in camera...mica puoi star lì imbacuccata a tirar su e starnutire!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ammmore sono davvero a pezzi.se non resto in camera stasera rischio di farmi in camera tutta la settimana..


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Fanciulli..atterrata.In albergo con un MEGA RAFFREDDORE e MAL DI TESTA di accompagnamento...MAilè..altro che cioccolatini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hai mangiato qualcosa prima delle aspirine??





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, se non li hai trovati in camera...mica puoi star lì imbacuccata a tirar su e starnutire!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, no, resta in camera e stai riguardata


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> hai mangiato qualcosa prima delle aspirine??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
una soup di verdure calda e...della pasta scotta


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> una soup di verdure calda e...della pasta scotta



mmmmmmmhhhhh, buoni i passati di verdure

più tardi vado a dare una spolveratina di là....così quando torni trovi tutto in ordine


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mmmmmmmhhhhh, buoni i passati di verdure
> 
> più tardi vado a dare una spolveratina di là....così quando torni trovi tutto in ordine


BRavo!


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Fanciulli..atterrata.In albergo con un MEGA RAFFREDDORE e MAL DI TESTA di accompagnamento...MAilè..altro che cioccolatini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mannaggia! così non va 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vabè la prima sera è andata così... riguardati e domani sarai na tigre...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Dere, uffff, mi dispiace!

Dai, domani sarai in formissima!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Fanciulli..atterrata.In albergo con un MEGA RAFFREDDORE e MAL DI TESTA di accompagnamento...MAilè..altro che cioccolatini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


mannaggia..ma sei una frana (  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..sei la seconda oggi che sento cosi..e in momento topico. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma ..ma...anche il tuo poteva essere topppico


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dere, uffff, mi dispiace!
> 
> Dai, domani sarai in formissima!


stasera altra super aspirinona!!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> stasera altra super aspirinona!!


E bella dormita, mi raccomando!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mannaggia..ma sei una frana (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
invece è davvero atipicooooooo


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> stasera altra super aspirinona!!


 
e se ti mettessi in lingerie audace e te la facessi portare su' dall'amico- collega? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






a. buona idea


b cattiva idea.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e se ti mettessi in lingerie audace e te la facessi portare su' dall'amico- collega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
b.sono tutti sposati e anche un po' sminchiati


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> b.sono tutti sposati e anche un po' sminchiati


 
meglio

cosi non te li sposi tu.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> meglio
> 
> cosi non te li sposi tu.


 
nooo..non potrei..poi dopo che li conosci bene..e ci stai insieme così tanto tempo..conosci tutti i difetti..come una moglie!


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> b.sono tutti sposati e anche un po' sminchiati


1)esattamente sminchiati ha significato di?
2)se vado a intuito me ne sorge un'altra. e tu come lo sai?


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> mannaggia! così non va
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mailè poi però mi spieghi dove si trovano sti cioccolatini...

NEANCHE L'OMBRA

dovevi vedere quello che mi ha portato la cena in camera


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mailè poi però mi spieghi dove si trovano sti cioccolatini...
> 
> NEANCHE L'OMBRA
> 
> dovevi vedere quello che mi ha portato la cena in camera


NOOO... non è possibile che non ce ne siano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




com'era?


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Dere*

... e no mannaggia, la prima sera... uffa!!!! Tu pensi troppo e il tuo corpo chiede relax... Un bel sonno e domani vedrai fresca come una rosa...


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> 1)esattamente sminchiati ha significato di?
> 2)se vado a intuito me ne sorge un'altra. e tu come lo sai?


 
perchè gli sminchiati sono uomini di poco polso...un po'..come dire...sminchiati appunto


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> NOOO... non è possibile che non ce ne siano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sembrava un bimbooooo


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> 1)esattamente *sminchiati* ha significato di?
> 2)se vado a intuito me ne sorge un'altra. e tu come lo sai?


vocabolo siculo = fatti male


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sembrava un bimbooooo


andiamo bene... colleghi sminchiati, valletto sbarbino... 
è decisamente la sera del riposo forzato


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... e no mannaggia, la prima sera... uffa!!!! *Tu pensi troppo e il tuo corpo chiede relax*... Un bel sonno e domani vedrai fresca come una rosa...


 
sei saggia!!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mailè poi però mi spieghi dove si trovano sti cioccolatini...
> 
> NEANCHE L'OMBRA
> 
> * dovevi vedere quello che mi ha portato la cena in camera*


ma che peccato.....

per me tu somatizzi troppo ed in effetti il tuo corpo rifiuta il sollazzo perche' hai la sindrome de Madre Teresina l'albanese... comunque se la supposta, ah no l'aspirina, scus'.. ha effetto stanotte, te auguri propri' che diventer' lu' la tua "cena"... occhio solo a non mischiargli er raffreddur'... etciu'... porca vacca... mi conviene andare.... etciu'.... minkia ao'...  



























bon appetit... (vabbe' in anticipo beneaugurante...)


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sei saggia!!


Succede anche a me, sempre così... E' il momento di fermarsi, ed ascoltare il corpo...


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Succede anche a me, sempre così... E' il momento di fermarsi, ed ascoltare il corpo...


qui son ferma di sicuro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  etciùùùùù


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma che peccato.....
> 
> per me tu somatizzi troppo ed in effetti il tuo corpo rifiuta il sollazzo perche' hai la sindrome de Madre Teresina l'albanese... comunque se la supposta, ah no l'aspirina, scus'.. ha effetto stanotte, te auguri propri' che diventer' lu' la tua "cena"... occhio solo a non mischiargli er raffreddur'... etciu'... porca vacca... mi conviene andare.... etciu'.... minkia ao'...
> 
> ...


parlavamo di cioccolatini..
ed arriva delicatessen


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mailè poi però mi spieghi dove si trovano sti cioccolatini...
> 
> NEANCHE L'OMBRA
> 
> dovevi vedere quello che mi ha portato la cena in camera


ahò! e che t'aspettavi? denzel washington in mutande che te serviva la cena?


















Ah! le aspettative....


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> qui son ferma di sicuro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   vero, povera...

Comunque cerca di ascoltarti di più, la testa forza il corpo... e il corpo si ribella...


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma che peccato.....
> 
> per me tu somatizzi troppo ed in effetti il tuo corpo rifiuta il sollazzo perche' hai la sindrome de Madre Teresina l'albanese... comunque se la supposta, ah no l'aspirina, scus'.. ha effetto stanotte, te auguri propri' che diventer' lu' la tua "cena"... occhio solo a non mischiargli er raffreddur'... etciu'... porca vacca... mi conviene andare.... etciu'.... minkia ao'...
> 
> ...


ecchilo sioriiii

ciao nèèèè


----------



## MariLea (25 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ahò! e *che t'aspettavi? denzel washington* in mutande che te serviva la cena?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e perchè no? una botta di cu.ore una tantum....
comunque meglio domani... perchè stasera deve riposare...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> parlavamo di cioccolatini..
> ed arriva delicatessen


sono Ambrogio e me manna la mia vicina.... la Marchesa Ferrero vedova Roche' che voleva farve un pensiero per tirarve su de morale....

ao' ma se me fate inkazza' da impunite, ve ammollo i confetti Falqui e pure scaduti....

ed ho detto tutto...

percio'...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e perchè no? una botta di cu.ore una tantum....
> * comunque meglio domani*... perchè stasera deve riposare...


si si proprio mejo, cosi' almeno lo "sbarbato" e' piu' grande....

dere quanto ti trattieni????.... hai tempo per vederlo crescere???


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e perchè no? una botta di cu.ore una tantum....
> comunque meglio domani... perchè stasera deve riposare...


allora correggo...niente sapettative, ma miracoli....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e perchè no? una botta di cu.ore una tantum....
> comunque meglio domani... perchè stasera deve riposare...


E niente  brutti pensieri...ok!??!


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E niente brutti pensieri...ok!??!


almeno quelli però lasciaglieli....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ahò! e che t'aspettavi? denzel washington in mutande che te serviva la cena?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che è?


l'ho visto,,,non mi piace.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> almeno quelli però lasciaglieli....


che stronso


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> almeno quelli però lasciaglieli....


 
Ahhhh...tu intendevi...quegli altri pensieri...ma quelli mica son brutti!!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh...tu intendevi...quegli altri pensieri...ma quelli mica son brutti!!




























   infatti Fedi, infatti... anzi...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*ma Voi, bestie,*

vi ricordate quanto è bella Dere?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E niente  brutti pensieri...ok!??!


perche' anche dere ha lo stesso "problema" di Tatina?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

quella sera famosa....delle foto pubbliche....quele due fossettte..


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> perche' anche dere ha lo stesso "problema" di Tatina?


ma vuoi fare tacere quel forno?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi ricordate quanto è bella Dere?


mo' me sfugge... rinfrescame un po' la neuro??


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quella sera famosa....delle foto pubbliche....quele due fossettte..


Pure io la voglio vedere!


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh...tu intendevi...quegli altri pensieri...ma quelli mica son brutti!!


perchè tu che intendevi?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> mo' me sfugge... rinfrescame un po' la neuro??


 

tu non ci stavi...


è bella tanto. pure col raffreddore.


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Pure io la voglio vedere!


pure io.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Pure io la voglio vedere!


 

è tanto carina....


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> pure io.


Anch'io


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu non ci stavi...
> 
> 
> è bella tanto. pure col raffreddore.


ce lo so, ma siccome nun me fido, dai dere fatte vede', sali sul tavolo oseno' da qua in fondo nun te vedo....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> pure io.


bello porcolo, glielo devi chiedere insieme a Giusy


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Foto foto foto foto foto foto!!!!!!


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che è?
> 
> 
> l'ho visto,,,non mi piace.


ahò! e sceglilo tu il cioccolatino che te gusta de più....


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che è?
> 
> 
> l'ho visto,,,non mi piace.


micia è carino denzel...moltoooooooo


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ce lo so, ma siccome nun me fido, dai dere fatte vede', sali sul tavolo....


ahhhh..non te fidi..per dispetto se fossi dere te farei sckiatta'


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bello porcolo, glielo devi chiedere insieme a Giusy


ok

-lo chiedo insieme a Giusy


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> micia è carino denzel...moltoooooooo


ma tu sei fori...hai la febbre gialla.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anch'io


 
è vero..non c'eri quella sera....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ahò! e sceglilo tu il cioccolatino che te gusta de più....


 
si chiama 007.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è vero..non c'eri quella sera....



NO!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma tu sei fori...hai la febbre gialla.
































   quoto... nun me piace no no no...


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

*ho capito!!*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Foto foto foto foto foto foto!!!!!!


nuda nuda nuda nuda nuda



























così dicevi Micio?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO!


fu bellissima sai Mari...mettemmo le nostre foto per pochi minuti al posto dell'avatar...


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi ricordate quanto è bella Dere?


 
ma miciaaattolaaaa
era solo una foto riuscita bene.........


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> nuda nuda nuda nuda nuda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


rotola nel fango, porcolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma miciaaattolaaaa
> era solo una foto riuscita bene.........


 

beh...bene o nnon bene sei bella.punto.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fu bellissima sai Mari...mettemmo le nostre foto per pochi minuti al posto dell'avatar...


*LUI* mise la stessa da documento d'identita' scommetto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  VERO?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> quoto... nun me piace no no no...


 
se d'accordo vero..me pare un armadio a tre ante.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma miciaaattolaaaa
> era solo una foto riuscita bene.........


e allora bella dividila con noi dddai


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *LUI* mise la stessa da documento d'identita' scommetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si.


ma fu bello perchè davvero fu un atto spontaneo da parte di tutti...e di forte intimità, certo relativa al contesto...ma fu bellissimo.


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e allora bella dividila con noi dddai


dai...che appena la mette...me la sequestro


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si.
> 
> 
> ma fu bello perchè davvero fu un atto spontaneo da parte di tutti...e di forte intimità, certo relativa al contesto...ma fu bellissimo.


Ci credo.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma miciaaattolaaaa
> era solo una foto riuscita bene.........


 
dai..due fossette per un baciolo. vai..


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Foto foto foto foto foto foto!!!!!!


noooo....non si puòòòòòòòòòòò


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> dai...che appena la mette...me la sequestro


e poi la ricatti.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> dai...che appena la mette...me la sequestro


TI credo.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Uffa!
E non possiamo mettere di nuovo le foto?
E dai e dai e dai!


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> noooo....non si puòòòòòòòòòòò



Perche'?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e allora bella dividila con noi dddai


si dai dividiamocela da bravi kompagni... a me comunque er pezzettino co' la capoccia... te che te piji???


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dai..due fossette per un baciolo. vai..


strasmaaaaaaaaacc
miciaa


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dai..due fossette per un baciolo. vai..



...ma...le fossette dove?
appena dopo la bocca o più indietro verso le orecchie?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

dere....eddai....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma...le fossette dove?
> appena dopo la bocca o più indietro verso le orecchie?


 
sulla fronte come le tue.


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e poi la ricatti.



...come al solito, del resto


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...come al solito, del resto


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sulla fronte come le tue.



ma, dicevo sul serio...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

ma come sul serio?

iago, ha un bellissimo sorriso e le accanto alle labbra...insomma dove stanno di solito no?


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a quella le esce la bile




ZI Zi zi ... verde bile


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Che bella che sei Dere!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a quella le esce la bile


ok conto fino a 10 e la tolgo


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ZI Zi zi ... verde bile


 
ma sei stronzola, taci


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dere....eddai....


dai convincila, intanto scaldo l'ambiente.... (anche se me pare che nun serve....)

Su' le mani, tutti in coro....

Oilele', oilala',
faccela vede',
faccela tocca,
A-rioilele', ari-oilala',
ari-faccela vede',
ari-faccela tocca...

dai su' che me scade l'ora d'aria....

facimm' ampress'....


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Ora però voglio vedervi tutti!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ok conto fino a 10 e la tolgo


 
eccola qua.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ora però voglio vedervi tutti!


tesora, la mia faccia da carpa non ce l'ho su questo pc.non so nemmeno dove sia...


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ok conto fino a 10 e la tolgo



fatto!

fossette a centroguancia


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ok conto fino a 10 e la tolgo



minkia che sgupp!!!!!

ma sei quella del secondo piano, ao'...

ma li morte', mo' che vieni alla riunione de condominio....


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ok conto fino a 10 e la tolgo


Dere complimenti! Sei na bella uagliona!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere complimenti! Sei na bella uagliona!


 
vero?!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere complimenti! Sei na bella uagliona!


 
lo dicevo..una foto ben riuscita


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tesora, la mia faccia da carpa non ce l'ho su questo pc.non so nemmeno dove sia...


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma sei stronzola, taci


Mafallasciatta


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> lo dicevo..una foto ben riuscita


eh và bè...allora mettine un'altra


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si chiama 007.









Ma quello son io (per gipo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  !!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>


 
na. prometto che la trovo e una sera te la fo' verè.


e pure la tua...pero'.

anzi se hai voglia mettila ora Giusy!

tenera, è vero che ti avevo già vista...ti immaginavo proprio cosi..sei deliziosa.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere complimenti! Sei na bella uagliona!


confermo.... l'e' propi bona....

e scusate il francesismo... ma mi si sta alzando la glicemia co' tutti sti complimenti...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quello son io (per gipo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























  che stai a di?


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quello son io (per gipo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feddi...vai con quella che mi piace tanto....daiiiiii fatti vedere daiiiiiiiii


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> lo dicevo..una foto ben riuscita


No no, ti ho guardata bene negli occhi ... tieni lo sguardo penetrante, buchi


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> confermo.... l'e' propi bona....
> 
> e scusate il francesismo... ma mi si sta alzando la glicemia co' tutti sti complimenti...


beccate l'insulina. forno!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Ok eccomi!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No no, ti ho guardata bene negli occhi ... tieni lo sguardo penetrante, buchi


 
buco così tanto che lascio i segni


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ok conto fino a 10 e la tolgo


 
azzz...e me la son persa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Ufffffffffffffffff.....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Ok eccomi!


 
bella lei!

si, la ricordavo ...


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ok eccomi!


 
bella!!!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ok eccomi!


ma annate affankulo...

stasera e' mejo che me ne vado oseno' faccio na' strage...


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> buco così tanto che *lascio i segni*


li lasci, non ti preoccupare che li lasci i segni


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Ora la tolgo....


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> azzz...e me la son persa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehhh tempismo ci vuole tempismo!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ora la tolgo....


 

giusy, sei molto carina, davvero.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma annate affankulo...
> 
> stasera e' mejo che me ne vado oseno' faccio na' strage...


dai dai Stermi metti pure la tua ... edddai


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> dai dai Stermi metti pure la tua ... edddai


se aspetta te...


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> dai dai Stermi metti pure la tua ... edddai



stermi stermi stermi stermi stermi


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> azzz...e me la son persa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma nun te sei perso unca... pfuif...

(ao' ce sta troppa concorrenza..)


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che stai a di?


Leggi sotto nella buca dei depressi!!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Tutti tutti tutti!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella lei!
> 
> si, la ricordavo ...


Anche io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bella, eh!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se aspetta te...


mah ... non si puo' mai sapere ... gli uomini a volte sono molto piu' vanitosi della donne ... pensa a *Lui*, tutto il web ha la sua foto


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Naaaa...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> feddi...vai con quella che mi piace tanto....daiiiiii fatti vedere daiiiiiiiii


Siam ancora in fascia protetta...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> stermi stermi stermi stermi stermi


famo un sondaggio???


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Anche io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rita tocca a te!!!!!!!1daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Anche io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si..lo è .

e la tua bella di casa?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> famo un sondaggio???



ok,
- chi vuole fortemente vedere una foto di Sterminatorrrrr??


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> famo un sondaggio???


 
e muovett' su....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*fedifrago*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Leggi sotto nella buca dei depressi!!


ma illo 007 non sta qui.


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Rita tocca a te!!!!!!!1daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


ma guarda che io mio non è un avatar... è la foo vera...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ok,
> - chi vuole fortemente vedere una foto di Sterminatorrrrr??


vabbe' basta me so' convinto...

meno TRRREEEE....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si..lo è .
> 
> e la tua bella di casa?


Rita rita rita rita


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

meno due....


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ok,
> - chi vuole fortemente vedere una foto di Sterminatorrrrr??


ioooooooooooo


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ok,
> - chi vuole fortemente vedere una foto di Sterminatorrrrr??


*IO!​*


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ok,
> - chi vuole fortemente vedere una foto di Sterminatorrrrr??


 
io.


la uso con le freccette


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rita rita rita rita


vado a cercare


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rita rita rita rita


 
ritaaaaaaaa daiiiii siamo tra amicciiiiii


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

meno uno e tre quarti...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> meno uno e tre quarti...


 
che du palle, movete


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che du palle, movete


meno uno e menzo...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*mari..non ti chiedo la tua...*

so anni......


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

allora Stermi'?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Su su, mado che curiosità!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Micia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> so anni......


ho solo quella di Silvestro (tatuaggio al polpaccio)


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> so anni......


 
io invece siii dai marììììì


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> allora Stermi'?



uuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaa sterminetorrrrr


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

uèèèèèèèèèèèèè-----tutti in archivio a cercà la meglio????


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ho solo quella di Sivestro (tatuaggio al polpaccio)


e mostra dai..


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io invece siii dai marììììì



ma non c'è problema...tanto se non la mette lei...ci penso io


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> allora Stermi'?


e un po' de suspance...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> uuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaa sterminetorrrrr


caccia la tua porcolo!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

meno uno....

TADA!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma non c'è problema...tanto se non la mette lei...ci penso io


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Voglio: Marì Iago Fedi Stermi Ritina Persa Mk Alex tutti tutti tutti tutti!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


dai veloci che io tra poco vado a nannna

sono malataaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma non c'è problema...tanto se non la mette lei...ci penso io


e mettila se ce l'hai ... all'adunanza qualcuno scatto' delle foto, che naturalmente io non ho mai ricevuto


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e mettila se ce l'hai ... all'adunanza qualcuno scatto' delle foto, che naturalmente io non ho mai ricevuto


 
mari..hai la mia col gatto?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Voglio: Marì Iago Fedi Stermi Ritina Persa Mk Alex tutti tutti tutti tutti!!!!!


ok, allora organizziamoci, dopo stermi, vengono prime tutte le donne in ordine alfabetico 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  e poi gli uomini sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  in ordine alfabetico


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mari..hai la mia col gatto?


si, credo


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

eccome


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> eccome


hai fatto lo sforzo..eddai..sono bellissimi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> eccome


occhio bellissimo....ancora ancora ancora


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> eccome


ma ritaaaaa
vediamo solo un occhiiooo

bello ma insomma...non ti si capisce 
daiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> si, credo


me la puoi inviare da qui..io non la trovo piu'. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 o per email.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> eccome


Ritina intera!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai fatto lo sforzo..eddai..sono bellissimi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








  che ne sai? ne hai visto solo uno.


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

STERMINATORRRRRRR


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> che ne sai? ne hai visto solo uno.


 
scemotta


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> occhio bellissimo....ancora ancora ancora





dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma ritaaaaa
> vediamo solo un occhiiooo
> 
> bello ma insomma...non ti si capisce
> daiiiiiiiiiiii


Beh, nemmeno Giusy ha messo la figura intera!!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> me la puoi inviare da qui..io non la trovo piu'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aspett vedo


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> STERMINATORRRRRRR


forno a microonde prende in giro...si sa....


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Beh, nemmeno Giusy ha messo la figura intera!!!!


ma uffaaaa


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> aspett vedo


Marì...ti trovi facendo...fai per tutti


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> aspett vedo


grassie.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Il viso intero, Ritina!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stermi, mi sono offesa!
E pure con te Iago!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> STERMINATORRRRRRR



ET VOILA'...

eh? sticazzi...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ET VOILA'...
> 
> eh? sticazzi...


Sei veramente tu?????
Ma quanti anni hai? 30????


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ET VOILA'...
> 
> eh? sticazzi...


no, non sei tu. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e già mi hai preso in giro una volta con quella della rosa


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ET VOILA'...
> 
> eh? sticazzi...


no dai, metti quella giusta


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ET VOILA'...
> 
> eh? sticazzi...


Si na sola Stermi'


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ET VOILA'...
> 
> eh? sticazzi...


 
sono basita....ma non sei tu
un viso così fine per il nostro er monnezza??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













scherzi della natura!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Che fascino Fedi!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sei veramente tu?????
> Ma quanti anni hai? 30????


no 51... fatta 10 minuti fa, co' a digitale...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si na sola Stermi'


 

tiene na faccia da riempirla di chianetti avrebbe detto mia nonna.


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sono basita....ma non sei tu
> un viso così fine per il nostro er monnezza???
> 
> 
> ...


no, infatti non è possibile


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> no 51... fatta 10 minuti fa', co' a digitale...


 
pallonaro.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> no 51... fatta 10 minuti fa', co' a digitale...


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si na sola Stermi'


 
ah ecco..lo dicevo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che sola,....


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tiene na faccia da riempirla di chianetti avrebbe detto mia nonna.


non e' lui, e nemmeno un parente


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma ritaaaaa
> vediamo solo un occhiiooo
> 
> bello ma insomma...non ti si capisce
> daiiiiiiiiiiii


ok, ti accontento, spetta un attimo...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> uèèèèèèèèèèèèè-----tutti in archivio a cercà la meglio????


ammazza....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non e' lui, e nemmeno un parente


certo che no...vigliacco di un .. forno..


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammazza....


Anvedi che omo!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ok, ti accontento, spetta un attimo...


lo sforzo due.


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ok, ti accontento, spetta un attimo...



eddai....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Fanciulli..atterrata.In albergo con un MEGA RAFFREDDORE e MAL DI TESTA di accompagnamento...MAilè..altro che cioccolatini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fatti mettere via qualcosa che poi ...il mal di testa passa...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anvedi che omo!!!!!


 
ehhhhhh?!!!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ok, ti accontento, spetta un attimo...


ah!!!!!!!!!!!
che sguardo!!!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo sforzo due.


ma 'so sfocata


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammazza....


 
a chi?!?!?!?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ah ecco..lo dicevo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nun da rett'.... so' gelose...


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fatti mettere via qualcosa che poi ...il mal di testa passa...


Persa...foto subito, please!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> a chi?!?!?!?


a soreta


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> a chi?!?!?!?


 
questo è il tuo avatar.oh.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Uffa però non vale....
Ritina e i maschietti barano!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fatti mettere via qualcosa che poi ...il mal di testa passa...


 
il mal di testa è passato..ora sono solo tappatissima...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ok, ti accontento, spetta un attimo...


scusa scendi di 30 cm... (cm +, cm -)  e lascia perdere i dettagli inutili....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Uffa però non vale....
> Ritina e i maschietti barano!


 


no, fedifrago no....so' gli altri che si vergognano.


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> scusa scendi di 30 cm... (cm +, cm -)  e lascia perdere i dettagli inutili....



c'hai una memoria di ferro!!

metti la foto jjjjjàààààààààààààààà


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2008)

ma io non ho visto dere!!!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io non ho visto dere!!!


nemmeno io.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah!!!!!!!!!!!
> che sguardo!!!


Te fa poco la furbetta....che mò te tocca!!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io non ho visto dere!!!


 
a me piace il tuo avatar!!Adoro Lady oscar


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> scusa scendi di 30 cm... (cm +, cm -) e lascia perdere i dettagli inutili....


ma la togli di mezzo sta faccia che non è la tua?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io non ho visto dere!!!


eh si..te tocca...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> c'hai una memoria di ferro!!
> 
> metti la foto jjjjjàààààààààààààààà


AO' E' QUESTAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

(vabbe' confesso, e' di ieri e non di 10 minuti fa)


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> a me piace il tuo avatar!!Adoro Lady oscar


infatti mi assomiglia!!!
Alta, flessuosa, fisico un pò asciutto, poco seno, capelli lunghissimi e biondi un pò mossi, occhi chiari....................
...................................................................


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh si..te tocca...


Micia vai alla tua e-mail te l'ho spedita


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> AO' E' QUESTAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> (vabbe' confesso, e' di ieri e non di 10 minuti fa)


Facce n'altra foto con il forum sullo sfondo...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti mi assomiglia!!!
> Alta, flessuosa, fisico un pò asciutto, poco seno, capelli lunghissimi e biondi un pò mossi, occhi chiari....................
> ...................................................................


Grande su, dimostra a questi maschietti che non si devono vergognare!
Foto foto foto foto!


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti mi assomiglia!!!
> Alta, flessuosa, fisico un pò asciutto, poco seno, capelli lunghissimi e biondi un pò mossi, occhi chiari....................
> ...................................................................



non ci credo...._vediamo....






























_


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti mi assomiglia!!!
> Alta, flessuosa, fisico un pò asciutto, poco seno, capelli lunghissimi e biondi un pò mossi, occhi chiari....................
> ...................................................................


dai metti la tua foto!

io poi vado a nanna perchè davvero muoio


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Facce n'altra foto con il forum sullo sfondo...


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

tenti che vi osservo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sono tutta occhi!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> non ci credo...._vediamo...._
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Tu non parlare.... manca la tua foto!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> a chi?!?!?!?





giusy79 ha detto:


> Uffa però non vale....
> Ritina e i maschietti barano!


Io no eh!!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dai metti la tua foto!
> 
> io poi vado a nanna perchè davvero muoio


ma non ho visto la tua!!!


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia vai alla tua e-mail te l'ho spedita



Marì, dato che Stermi è un solone, metti la tua


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> non ci credo...._vediamo...._
> 
> _
> 
> ...


no, non la metto, non sono fotogenica!
Pensa: in foto sembro bruna, capelli ricci, occhi scuri, qualche chilo in più (ma ben messo), persino una taglia abbondante di seno! Insomma, non mi riconosco!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Marì, dato che Stermi è un solone, metti la tua


seriamente non ce l'ho, l'avrei messa se no


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia vai alla tua e-mail te l'ho spedita


 
Grazie Mari, davvero.


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tu non parlare.... manca la tua foto!



dopo la metto...


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, non la metto, non sono fotogenica!
> Pensa: in foto sembro bruna, capelli ricci, occhi scuri, qualche chilo in più (ma ben messo), persino una taglia abbondante di seno! Insomma, non mi riconosco!!!


Insomma sembri me )))
a parte i ricci.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Io però adesso vado a nanna....
Quindi fate presto!


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, non la metto, non sono fotogenica!
> Pensa: in foto sembro bruna, capelli ricci, occhi scuri, qualche chilo in più (ma ben messo), persino una taglia abbondante di seno! Insomma, non mi riconosco!!!


mi hai solo fatto aumentare la curiosità.....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, non la metto, non sono fotogenica!
> Pensa: in foto sembro bruna, capelli ricci, occhi scuri, qualche chilo in più (ma ben messo), *persino una taglia abbondante di seno*! Insomma, non mi riconosco!!!


partendo da zero??


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

qua nessuno si sbilancia....


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

non rubatela


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Io vado a dormire....
Se domani mi accorgo che qualcuno ha messo la foto senza di me.... mi arrabbio!


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

mi sono perso dere.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












basta che adesso fedi non ripropina la versione stiro e ammiro....


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> non rubatela


me fai venir voglia de fuma'. mannaggia a te.
ma davvero sei tu?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io vado a dormire....
> Se domani mi accorgo che qualcuno ha messo la foto senza di me.... mi arrabbio!



sogni d'oro


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io vado a dormire....
> Se domani mi accorgo che qualcuno ha messo la foto senza di me.... mi arrabbio!


oh, allora la metto, ok?!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> mi sono perso dere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaa....versione "ma cavvulite?!?!?? "


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sogni d'oro


Che bello vedervi!
E' tutta un'altra cosa....


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> me fai venir voglia de fuma'. mannaggia a te.
> ma davvero sei tu?


ti sei innervosita...??

dai metti una tua di primo piano (così a scanso di equivoci...)


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oh, allora la metto, ok?!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaa....versione "ma cavvulite?!?!?? "


non sei tu!!!


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io vado a dormire....
> Se domani mi accorgo che qualcuno ha messo la foto senza di me.... mi arrabbio!


ma tu l'hai vista (come credo molti) la mia foto. era nel profilo...
notte tesò...


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ti sei innervosita...??
> 
> dai metti una tua di primo piano (così a scanso di equivoci...)


più primo piano di così!!!!
mo fumo.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Aspetto Grande....


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>


intendevo appena tu vai a dormire!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sogni d'oro


ammazza come sei vecchio....

ao' io invece a 51 guarda che visino fresco e tosto... un kulo di pampino...

Ps: ao' er primo che s'azzarda affa' a battuta, lo segno sur libro nero...


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ammazza come sei vecchio....
> 
> ao' io invece a 51 guarda che visino fresco e tosto... un kulo di pampino...
> 
> Ps: ao' er primo che s'azzarda affa' a battuta, lo segno sur libro nero...


ma che vecchio!!!
a me mi pare troppo giovane.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> non sei tu!!!


so io...so io....nun te piase!??!?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ammazza come sei vecchio....
> 
> ao' io invece a 51 guarda che visino fresco e tosto... un kulo di pampino...
> 
> Ps: ao' er primo che s'azzarda affa' a battuta, lo segno sur libro nero...


















































vattenn si na sola


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> so io...so io....nun te piase!??!?


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> so io...so io....nun te piase!??!?


eccoti qua!!!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> so io...so io....nun te piase!??!?


azz...
tra 30 anni sarai da oscar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mejo de sion conery


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ma che vecchio!!!
> a me mi pare troppo giovane.


seeee.... ha appena finito er sordato...

ao' se so' scordati de metterlo in finanziaria co' le rottamazioni!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> azz...
> tra 30 anni sarai da oscar
> 
> 
> ...


Fra tenta te passo a trovà allora!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Sterminator si vergogna, sterminator si vergogna, sterminator si vergogna!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fra tenta te passo a trovà allora!!!


non so se reggo...


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> seeee.... ha appena finito er sordato...


nessuna pubblicità progresso...non sapete quanto mi state facendo piacere 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...però forse vuole anche dire che scrivo da vecchio


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> non so se reggo...


Rita porti le lentine?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> nessuna pubblicità progresso...non sapete quanto mi state facendo piacere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no...


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rita porti le lentine?


stavo giusto per chiedere se si vedono...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> non so se reggo...


Confesso che è di tre anni fa... aggiorno?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

*chi non mette*

...la foto è un puzzone!!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Confesso che è di tre anni fa... aggiorno?


vai


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Confesso che è di tre anni fa... aggiorno?


Vogliamo vedere gli occhi....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> eccoti qua!!!


 
Panterona...tu solo di sfuggita eh!


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> stavo giusto per chiedere se si vedono...


solo chi li usa se ne accorge


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vogliamo vedere gli occhi....


me pare de sta' dall'oculista....

ma che ve frega.... c'e' ben altro....


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Panterona...tu solo di sfuggita eh!


 
ho pauuuuuura


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ho pauuuuuura


NON TI HO VISTAAA


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> vai





giusy79 ha detto:


> Vogliamo vedere gli occhi....


Prima il viso intero di Rita...e grande!!


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> NON TI HO VISTAAA



eh!!

fidati...


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Prima il viso intero di Rita...e grande!!


bravo

fai l'uomo!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> NON TI HO VISTAAA


Ihhhhh ma che bella serata... chi me lo doveva dire...

ma mo', visto che ci stiamo sciogliendo...

nel uikkend ce sparamo le lastre????


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma che bella serata... chi me lo doveva dire...
> 
> ma mo', visto che ci stiamo sciogliendo...
> 
> nel uikkend ce sparamo le lastre????


C'avrei un'ecografia...vale uguale?


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> NON TI HO VISTAAA


tu metti la tua intera e io poi rimetto la mia!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'avrei un'ecografia...vale uguale?


di profilo???

allora iesss...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> tu metti la tua intera e io poi rimetto la mia!


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> tu metti la tua intera e io poi rimetto la mia!


non vale


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> non vale



dai che poi tocca a Grande 
...e ho intravisto Bellastronza...la invitiamo??


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> non vale


Riti', nun t'offenne, ma co' st'occhio hai rotto.... 

passa ad altro.... dai che poj fa' de mejo...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Uffa.... e Persa????


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Riti', nun t'offenne, ma co' st'occhio hai rotto....
> 
> passa ad altro.... dai che poj fa' de mejo...


pur tu cu sti diciotenne


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ihhhhh ma che bella serata... chi me lo doveva dire...
> 
> ma mo', visto che ci stiamo sciogliendo...
> 
> nel uikkend ce sparamo le *lastre*????


Eccole


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> pur tu cu sti diciotenne


Stermi ma chi è?
Un tuo parente?
No perchè c'avrei da dire na cosuccia....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> pur tu cu sti diciotenne


invidia eh???


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

dieci secondi


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> invidia eh???


mah... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  tempo un paio di anni e non avrà manco quei pochi capelli che si vedono


STERMI VOGLIAMO VEDER LA TUA FOTO


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Eccole


ahia, vedo un problema ai bronchi... facce da n'occhiata...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dieci secondi


Ekkilaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dieci secondi


Carinissima!


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dieci secondi


sòla!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> NON TI HO VISTAAA





Miciolidia ha detto:


> dieci secondi


 
bellllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dieci secondi



un flash???


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dieci secondi


fatto....

okkkey, venduto....

Micia e' la piu' gnocca....


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Riti', nun t'offenne, ma co' st'occhio hai rotto....
> 
> passa ad altro.... dai che poj fa' de mejo...


Contento?


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> fatto....
> 
> okkkey, venduto....
> 
> Micia e' la piu' gnocca....
















Gnoccolona.
Mi ritiro...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Gnoccolona.
> Mi ritiro...


Scusate, c'è Lenny....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Gnoccolona.
> Mi ritiro...


Ritaaaaaa...stavolta nun te vergognà...forzaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ritaaaaaa...stavolta nun te vergognà...forzaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


RITA RITA RITA RITA RITA


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita, ti prego, fallo per me, domani ho la prima ora....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Contento?


NONE!!!!























notte a tuc', vaduz...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scusate, c'è Lenny....


 
Whot?!?!!??


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Whot?!?!!??


Lenny Kravitz.....
Come sei antico....


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rita, ti prego, fallo per me, domani ho la prima ora....


Io ce le ho tutte 8!!!!
RAgazzi, vado... Spero di chiudere... occhio


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lenny Kravitz.....
> *Come sei antico*....


 
Allora....ritaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa son pronto!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

*rita*

io la mia faccia da carpa l'ho messa.

e se l'ho fatto io....


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io ce le ho tutte 8!!!!
> RAgazzi, vado... Spero di chiudere... occhio


prima passo a lamentarmi un po' nel rigugium peccatorum.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> RITA RITA RITA RITA RITA



si si Rita dai ... tu hai messo l'occhio, la mano ed io il polpaccio ... cosi facciamo il brodo


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io ce le ho tutte 8!!!!
> RAgazzi, vado... Spero di chiudere... occhio


ciaoo
vado anche io
nottttttttttte


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora....ritaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa son pronto!!!!!





Miciolidia ha detto:


> io la mia faccia da carpa l'ho messa.
> 
> e se l'ho fatto io....


Aoh, con tutto quello che ho raccontato di topolinia, manca solo che mi riconoscano... Sai che BAS-tonate


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mi arrendo....
Buonanotte....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> un flash???


si un autoflasK


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io ce le ho tutte 8!!!!
> RAgazzi, vado... Spero di chiudere... occhio


Rita mò vado pure io che domani sveglia all'alba... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io metto il primo piano...e pure tu ...ok?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> si si Rita dai ... tu hai messo l'occhio, la mano ed io il polpaccio ... cosi facciamo il brodo


ma che èèè

che dobbiamo fare con quel bianco polpaccio??


il viso


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> si si Rita dai ... tu hai messo l'occhio, la mano ed io il polpaccio ... cosi facciamo il brodo


già... non so' gallina, ma son papera... e di vecchio me ne intendo


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> si si Rita dai ... tu hai messo l'occhio, la mano ed io il polpaccio ... cosi facciamo il brodo


che c'è disegnato sopra?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciaoo
> vado anche io
> nottttttttttte




buonanotte, e recupera presto


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> che c'è disegnato sopra?


gatto Silvestro


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Whot?!?!!??



baffo e pizzetto??

ebbrav


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> si si Rita dai ... tu hai messo l'occhio, la mano ed io il polpaccio ... cosi facciamo il brodo


 














e io il polpaccio nonl'ho visto...colpa delle rete...

pimpi..vado a ninna...anzi..pipi lillo.tacci mia.

chi vieni giu' con me a fuma na siga?


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rita mò vado pure io che domani sveglia all'alba...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


notte...


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> NONE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





non hai messo la foto


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rita mò vado pure io che domani sveglia all'alba...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apppperrrrròòòòò!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> gatto Silvestro


oddio..non avevo capito che era il polpaccio


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e io il polpaccio nonl'ho visto...colpa delle rete...
> 
> pimpi..vado a ninna...anzi..pipi lillo.tacci mia.
> 
> chi vieni giu' con me a fuma na siga?


ECCOLO QUA


----------



## Rebecca (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> gatto Silvestro


per fortuna che non ci sta titti amarax


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> per fortuna che non ci sta titti amarax



E' FORTUNATA SENZA VOLERLO


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> apppperrrrròòòòò!


Vabbuò...rinuncio...vadooooooooooooooo!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Rita....poi famo i conti eh!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' FORTUNATA SENZA VOLERLO


bestia!

notte pimpi..ora vado...so' un poco sckizzata per un caffè alle 19...chi casso dorme mo'?

boh.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oddio..non avevo capito che era il polpaccio


 
ahahahaha sempre al cappeddu stai te eh!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ahahahaha sempre al cappeddu stai te eh!!!


 
zitto..non dirlo in giro


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2008)

vabbuo' buonanotte.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

*bestiole*

Bongiorno!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2008)

Buongiorno

Che fccio appiccio?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

*alt bestia*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Che fccio appiccio?




No, non mettermi nelle condizioni di rispondere a queste domande


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sogni d'oro


Iago, o maronna che bella.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

*lettricem mancavi anche tu ierisera*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ihhhhh ma che bella serata... chi me lo doveva dire...
> 
> ma mo', visto che ci stiamo sciogliendo...
> 
> nel uikkend ce sparamo le lastre????

















  ho le lacrime.


----------



## Old casa71 (26 Febbraio 2008)

non è giusto fate ste' cose quando le pimpe la notte dormono!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

*casa*



casa71 ha detto:


> non è giusto fate ste' cose quando le pimpe la notte dormono!!!!!!!!!



sai com'è..sono estemporanee...ma si rifa...vedrai...


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2008)

*UE'!*

... tutti stanchi oggi eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	






























Troppe emozioni per una sola notte


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... tutti stanchi oggi eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il problema non è la notte...ma l'alba!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema non è la notte...ma l'alba!!



ma voi siete giovani e baldi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la vecchia sono io


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... tutti stanchi oggi eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pare vero....marooooooo...

buon ciorno mari.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema non è la notte...ma l'alba!!



buona questa...


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2008)

e bravi... è la seconda volta che mi(vi) perdo queste serate


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

*buonciorno mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> e bravi... è la seconda volta che mi(vi) perdo queste serate



se tu eri appiccicata a sanremo.....


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se tu eri appiccicata a sanremo.....


ma quando mai... ieri ho subito una stangata che non ci ho dormito la notte... non potevo applicarmi a niente.... avanti e indietro per casa a spremere le meningi per capire e cercare soluzioni...


----------



## Old casa71 (26 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sai com'è..sono estemporanee...ma si rifa...vedrai...


OHhhh chiamatemi, avvisatemi ........ si sa' la curiosità è donna .....


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma quando mai... ieri ho subito una stangata che non ci ho dormito la notte... non potevo applicarmi a niente.... avanti e indietro per casa a spremere le meningi per capire e cercare soluzioni...


Se possiamo far qualcosa...qua stiamo eh!


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se possiamo far qualcosa...qua stiamo eh!


grazie Feddy, sto cercando prima di capire bene cosa e come è successo... risalire al responsabile (temo sia l'impiegato di una delle due agenzie su cui opero e che non c'è più...) gli altri impiegati stanno facendo i controlli da ieri... io sono troppo agitata al momento, aspetto di calmarmi (ed oggi va un pochino meglio) per vedere con più lucidità... ci vuole calma e sangue freddo


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> grazie Feddy, sto cercando prima di capire bene cosa e come è successo... risalire al responsabile (temo sia l'impiegato di una delle due agenzie su cui opero e che non c'è più...) gli altri impiegati stanno facendo i controlli da ieri... io sono troppo agitata al momento, aspetto di calmarmi (ed oggi va un pochino meglio) per vedere con più lucidità... ci vuole calma e sangue freddo


Ok...se vuoi sto qui..o anche in pvt!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> grazie Feddy, sto cercando prima di capire bene cosa e come è successo... risalire al responsabile (temo sia l'impiegato di una delle due agenzie su cui opero e che non c'è più...) gli altri impiegati stanno facendo i controlli da ieri... io sono troppo agitata al momento, aspetto di calmarmi (ed oggi va un pochino meglio) per vedere con più lucidità... ci vuole calma e sangue freddo


 

scusa, spero che freddi ti possa dare una mano davvero.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Febbraio 2008)

Azzz... manco per una serata e mi perdo il meglio


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Azzz... manco per una serata e mi perdo il meglio


Foto foto foto foto foto!!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Foto foto foto foto foto!!!!!



Ma quale la mia ?  nel pc non ne ho....e poi potresti rimanere abbagliata dal riflesso del flash sulla mia fronte moooolto spaziosa


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

non nego che è bello dare spazio alla nostra immaginazione per inventarci i volti coi quali chiaccheriamo...ma ..è comunque una bellissima emozione vederli in foto.

fosse anche uno sguardo...vero dottoressa?


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma quale la mia ? nel pc non ne ho....e poi potresti rimanere abbagliata dal riflesso del flash sulla mia fronte moooolto spaziosa


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

*fabri.*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma quale la mia ? nel pc non ne ho....e poi potresti rimanere abbagliata dal riflesso del flash sulla mia fronte moooolto spaziosa


tutta materia interessante diceva mia nonna...e aveva ragione....


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non nego che è bello dare spazio alla nostra immaginazione per inventarci i volti coi quali chiaccheriamo...ma ..è comunque una bellissima emozione vederli in foto.
> 
> fosse anche uno sguardo...vero *dottoressa*?


Non è a me vero?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2008)

*giusy bella*



giusy79 ha detto:


>


e mo' che ti piglia?


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e mo' che ti piglia?


Niente foto di Fabry.....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>





Miciolidia ha detto:


> tutta materia interessante diceva mia nonna...e aveva ragione....



Ok vedrò di trovarne una e poi ve la farò vedere......ma poi non dite che non vi ho avvertito.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ok vedrò di trovarne una e poi ve la farò vedere......ma poi non dite che non vi ho avvertito.








Saremo pronte con adeguati occhiali da sole!


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Saremo pronte con adeguati occhiali da sole!


Io son pronta!

Vai Fabrizio


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io son pronta!
> 
> Vai Fabrizio


 
 Maremma maiala, non trovo il cavetto per scaricare le foto nel pc....rimedierò presto....per stasera vi siete salvate.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Maremma maiala, non trovo il cavetto per scaricare le foto nel pc....rimedierò presto....per stasera vi siete salvate.


OK ... pazienteremo


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2008)

lo so , sono idiota. ma davvero vorrei capire dove cazzo ho insultato tatina, dove?


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo so , sono idiota. ma davvero vorrei capire dove cazzo ho insultato tatina, dove?


 
Micia fattene una ragione...e non lo fare più!!


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2008)

ma perchè vuoi capirlo?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2008)

*brugola*



> io credo che una certa forma di pudore dovrebbe ancora difendere la nostra intimità, e questo per rispetto a noi stessi prima di tutto, per salvaguardare quella parte piu' intima e personale che caratterizza ancora ognuno di noi e ci distingue.
> 
> Io non mi vergogno di ammettere che la domanda mi ha messo in non poco imbarazzo, e non perchè io sia bacchettona o moralista, ma perchè voglio ancora preservare la linea di demarcazione che c'è tra il privato e il pubblico di me stessa, la mia intimità...il mio_ personale_.
> 
> mi sembra che già troppo spesso purtroppo i culi e le tette di noi femmine vengano utilizzate per scopi pubblicitari , come merce, cosi come accade in quelle trasmissioni dove i sentimenti e le reazioni emotive dei partecipanti vengono esposte al pubblico che consuma, che consuma anche quell'aspetto che dovrebbe rimanere privato, intimo, capace ancora- forse-di caratterizzare ognuno di noi. che senso ha scrivere delle nostre contrazioni uterine o vaginali.mi sembra un gioco narcisista..e nulla di piu. non me ne voglia tatina, io ho partecipato con simpatia a questa domanda, o forse o cercato atraverso d iquesta di comunicare con lei...si..credo che sia questa l'unica ragione, ma confondere cosi superficialmente il privato dal pubblico io non so proprio che senso abbia. considero , e tatina mi perdoni, che sia questa la vera pornografia, quella che tradisce un bisogno di apparire anche attraverso queste cose che ad una donna, all'anima di una donna, come di un uomo non aggiungono nulla, ma alimentano una curiosità che a me personalmente poco interessa di una persona. questo credo che abbia voluto dire asudem quando ha scritto " un tantino personale"..e credo anche che in fondo la spudoratezza di alcuni non sia una virtu', come la mia non sia ipocrisia. tutto questo lo dico molto serenamente, senza alcun intento di polemica..ognuno puo' postare quello che ne ha voglia, ma l'esibizione della mia intimità...questa ancora la voglio difendere.


 
perchè vedo che si è sentita offesa...e mi dispiace.mi auto cito perchè LEI mi sottolineasse dove e come.

.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè vedo che si è sentita offesa...e mi dispiace.mi auto cito perchè LEI mi sottolineasse dove e come.


Micia, per farlo dovrebbe leggere bene ma soprattutto ...CAPIRE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti sembra cosa da poco?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Micia fattene una ragione...e non lo fare più!!


fedifrago, non me ne faccio una ragione perchè non volevo offenderla. Cristo santo, ma è possibile che* non mi *voglia rispondere? e invochino l'ausilio di altri per sostenere una posizione che non si sa argomentare se non con gli insulti?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Micia, per farlo dovrebbe leggere bene ma soprattutto ...CAPIRE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fedifrago, non me ne faccio una ragione perchè non volevo offenderla. Cristo santo, ma è possibile che* non mi *voglia rispondere? e invochino l'ausilio di altri per sostenere una posizione che non si sa argomentare se non con gli insulti?


Micio...se tu avessi risposto che succedeva anche a te durante i colloqui con le insegnanti di tuo figlio non sarebbe andato bene uguale.

Però a pensarci l'altra sera mentre consegnavo le pagelle una madre è arrossita...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè vedo che si è sentita offesa...e mi dispiace.mi auto cito perchè LEI mi sottolineasse dove e come.
> 
> .


.


----------



## tatitati (27 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Micio...se tu avessi risposto che succedeva anche a te durante i colloqui con le insegnanti di tuo figlio non sarebbe andato bene uguale.
> 
> Però a pensarci l'altra sera mentre consegnavo le pagelle una madre è arrossita...


 
come al solito hai capito un cazzo


----------



## tatitati (27 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .


 
non ho più nulla da dirti.. sei fuori. 

sei out, sei zero.
lasciami perdereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non ho più nulla da dirti.. sei fuori.
> 
> sei out, sei zero.
> lasciami perdereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 




.


----------

